# The official "KANG THANG" thread 2022



## SkunkCity

TroutFishingBear said:


> I will learn how to cast a bait caster next year, loool. Riverside IM7 combo from dicks meets my criteria. Great suggestion.


I don’t use a baitcaster but I should. I mostly run a centerpin, which is a knuckle buster for kings.


----------



## nighttime

Mr Burgundy said:


> I tie ally own spinners now.. lost way to many store bought ones. Turns out it's a TON of fun making my own. As for jigs have u ever used ej jigs? They make some crazy cool colors.


Ohh yeah I got into spinners, made the s**t out of some. Arctic spinners hard to beat but definitely not needed. Yeah both ej and Jonah. Pline was much better priced from franks, at cost really. Even other sell the plumes for more so figured I put some in box. Although I do like to support local dudes I’ll probably get a couple.



TroutFishingBear said:


> I will learn how to cast a bait caster next year, loool. Riverside IM7 combo from dicks meets my criteria. Great suggestion.


Yeah riversider, as many bash them they’ve been good to me, landed best king on a riversider casting stick baits.32.4#. Best bang for buck I still use them even know I have fancy stuff….. 30# power pro 30floro bumper to help not tangle for hardware. 30 main 20 floro leader, or 17#.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

nighttime said:


> Ohh yeah I got into spinners, made the s**t out of some. Arctic spinners hard to beat but definitely not needed. Yeah both ej and Jonah. Pline was much better priced from franks, at cost really. Even other sell the plumes for more so figured I put some in box. Although I do like to support local dudes I’ll probably get a couple.
> 
> 
> Yeah riversider, as many bash them they’ve been good to me, landed best king on a riversider casting stick baits.32.4#. Best bang for buck I still use them even know I have fancy stuff….. 30# power pro 30floro bumper to help not tangle for hardware. 30 main 20 floro leader, or 17#.


Those riversiders are definitely not bad. I put a hurting to the kangs one year with one. So nice to not have to be gentle with ur rod fishing for kings.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

I like to run a cheap ugly stick while I'm ripping on them kangs, think I might get a case of those bang energy drinks and just bang those bangs down one after another while I'm beating those kangs up.


----------



## snortwheeze

Whitetail_hunter said:


> I like to run a cheap ugly stick while I'm ripping on them kangs, think I might get a case of those bang energy drinks and just bang those bangs down one after another while I'm beating those kangs up.


Bangs are my go to Jimmy! Good luck


----------



## snortwheeze

Mr Burgundy said:


> Those riversiders are definitely not bad. I put a hurting to the kangs one year with one. So nice to not have to be gentle with ur rod fishing for kings.


Now what ya got Ron? Probably 300+$ stick... good luck to you too. Was it you or Bill (gator) that sent me pics couple years back? Guys were in a small river and beat em all by yourselves. Can't remember who it was... dementia..


----------



## Mr Burgundy

snortwheeze said:


> Now what ya got Ron? Probably 300+$ stick... good luck to you too. Was it you or Bill (gator) that sent me pics couple years back? Guys were in a small river and beat em all by yourselves. Can't remember who it was... dementia..


Nope not this guy. Cheap Kmart rods for me. That was probably me, Jimmy, Richard and Mark


----------



## Sublime505

What’s everyone switching out there hooks to ? I have a stack of thrashed thundersticks that need switched out to trebles or singles. Started on it last year and instantly went angry fighting with crap split rings and crap pliers.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

snortwheeze said:


> Now what ya got Ron? Probably 300+$ stick... good luck to you too. Was it you or Bill (gator) that sent me pics couple years back? Guys were in a small river and beat em all by yourselves. Can't remember who it was... dementia..


Nope not this guy. Cheap Kmart rods for me. That was probably me, Jimmy, Richard and Mark


----------



## PunyTrout

Green caddis larvae are still a top producer if the salmon are being finicky..


----------



## nighttime

Mr Burgundy said:


> Nope not this guy. Cheap Kmart rods for me. That was probably me, Jimmy, Richard and Mark


Must be classic rods cause you can’t find a Kmart anymore! I know you like those loomis rods!!! Honestly building rods is bad addiction but end you up with nice ****. 535 Colville and 10-20 closer is my go to landing most of them. Backbone like mofo I can drive most of them, hard for me to use my baitscaster, love the pin but hardware heavily used. Those hardware hits can be huge so just use my ridersiders for that. Building a 10’6” 10-17 r n hopefully have it ready for my sons in august, and hopefully fish show. Every once in a while I break out old loomis 11’4” 8-12#, Gezz been soooo good to me steel and salmon.


----------



## nighttime

PunyTrout said:


> Green caddis larvae are still a top producer if the salmon are being finicky..
> 
> 
> View attachment 842156


OMG that thing is custom!!!


----------



## 6Speed

PunyTrout said:


> Green caddis larvae are still a top producer if the salmon are being finicky..
> 
> 
> View attachment 842156


LOL, the old iron frog ...


----------



## TroutFishingBear

If anybody wants a fishing partner to romp around a river with that MAY be holding kings let me know. I am down to try. I bring beer also.


----------



## TK81

PunyTrout said:


> Green caddis larvae are still a top producer if the salmon are being finicky..
> 
> 
> View attachment 842156


For those cloudy days:


----------



## PunyTrout

nighttime said:


> OMG that thing is custom!!!



One day I'll auction it off to a lucky angler.


----------



## Sublime505

I’ve always thought this minnow pattern put a hurt on em.


----------



## PunyTrout

Sublime505 said:


> View attachment 842182
> I’ve always thought this minnow pattern put a hurt on em.



A little glow-in-the-dark paint and you should be rockin'


----------



## nighttime

Sublime505 said:


> View attachment 842182
> I’ve always thought this minnow pattern put a hurt on em.


Ole tickler aka spider. Fish jump hard with those. Gezz glad those things are less now in days, almost landed one in my hand trying to tail one. OUCH


----------



## michcats

Thanks guys i was trying to not think about the next 2 months of non stop trips up fri down sun!!!! No i dont care about gas i will give up food or water to offset!!!!!


----------



## michcats




----------



## michcats




----------



## michcats




----------



## cowboy48098

TroutFishingBear said:


> Can anybody recommend a cheap spinning setup that can handle these beasts? I don’t want to ruin my steelhead reel.


I'm with you there. No way am I taking my Edge rod and Vanford I bought just for Steelhead fishing. 
My Salmon rod finally broke after 18 years of use, so now I'm looking at one of those Lamiglass 8'6" and with a Penn Battle as a setup for Salmon. Plus, I think I can use it for Pier fishing for Walleye etc. I have to go check it out first though to see if it's universal.


----------



## Gabe T

TroutFishingBear said:


> Can anybody recommend a cheap spinning setup that can handle these beasts? I don’t want to ruin my steelhead reel.


Ugly Stik Gx2 9 Foot Medium
Robot or human? less then 40 bucks
Piscifun Viper X 4000
I have caught Kings, Ho's, and Skams off the pier and at 6th street with these bad boys and I have yet to break one
Ive got 5 of the Gx2 9 footers with different reels on em


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

cowboy48098 said:


> I'm with you there. No way am I taking my Edge rod and Vanford I bought just for Steelhead fishing.
> My Salmon rod finally broke after 18 years of use, so now I'm looking at one of those Lamiglass 8'6" and with a Penn Battle as a setup for Salmon. Plus, I think I can use it for Pier fishing for Walleye etc. I have to go check it out first though to see if it's universal.


Pretty much my set up. Be sure to get the Penn battle 3 DX over the original 3. It has much better internal materials. That with a okuma SST & Daiwa Acculites is what i've been rocking and haven't had issues.


----------



## cowboy48098

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> Pretty much my set up. Be sure to get the Penn battle 3 DX over the original 3. It has much better internal materials. That with a okuma SST & Daiwa Acculites is what i've been rocking and haven't had issues.


Penn Battle 3DX....gotcha.
Which one would be more universal between the 3000 to 5000 series?
Thanks for the info.

P.S. I had a Penn before and it was a great reel before I drove away before realizing I left my rod and reel against the truck.
Needless to say ran the damn thing over.


----------



## sportsman98

One and only king I got on the pin last year. Gave the edge a run for its money but that rod has a ton of backbone.


Edit: not sure why it attached a picture of a coho and now I can't delete it. Sometimes I have issues with this site.

Edit #2: App sucks. Web browser is much better


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

sportsman98 said:


> One and only king I got on the pin last year. Gave the edge a run for its money but that rod has a ton of backbone.


Looks like two different fish a steel and a kang, steel bangs are cool though too.


----------



## sportsman98

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Looks like two different fish a steel and a kang, steel bangs are cool though too.


Yep. Attached the wrong picture and now can't delete it.


----------



## Former grunt

Probably gonna pick up a new rod and reel this weekend for flossing the kangs. all i know is if ole @Whitetail_hunter trys to bang in the same hole i'm cutting the line of his snagged fish lol.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Former grunt said:


> Probably gonna pick up a new rod and reel this weekend for flossing the kangs. all i know is if ole @Whitetail_hunter trys to bang in the same hole i'm cutting the line of his snagged fish lol.


No way lol


----------



## zr800o1le

Wow. I've been Fishing for Salmon and Steelhead for over 25 years with the same 2 9' 8wt Fly rods & Martin mg72 with 8# main & 6# leader using Flies and Yarn. Never broke a Rod on a Fish.
The most fun was 93 by Green cabin, we hooked over 30 Salmon in 5 hrs and only landed 6. Good eaters back then.
The Quality of Equipment Today must not be what it was.
Tight Lines & have fun.


----------



## cowboy48098

zr800o1le said:


> Wow. I've been Fishing for Salmon and Steelhead for over 25 years with the same 2 9' 8wt Fly rods & Martin mg72 with 8# main & 6# leader using Flies and Yarn. Never broke a Rod on a Fish.
> The most fun was 93 by Green cabin, we hooked over 30 Salmon in 5 hrs and only landed 6. Good eaters back then.
> The Quality of Equipment Today must not be what it was.
> Tight Lines & have fun.


I've never broken a rod on a fish either. I ran mine over instead.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

Stopped by the Kangstead Dam last night mostly cuz I had never seen it before and was driving right by. Sorry guys, no Kangs were jumping the ladder.

But I must confess that whenever a minnow dappled the surface chasing whatever it is they chase, I got a little excited.


----------



## mdj

riverman said:


> Rumor has it the launch at Custer is going to be shut down for a couple of months starting in August


Which ramp...upstream I assume you're talking about. 
Source?
Reason?


----------



## buckwacker 48097

I have a Fenwick M/H 10 footer with an Okuma Ceymar 55 series reel. Lower budget set up with lots of meat to handle everything fall kings... giant carp...catfish...etc...


----------



## Erik

In the river I pretty much just use my steelhead equipment rigged with a little stronger line. My favorite rod I've had for over 20yrs is my 9'6" Gloomis GL2 med heavy fast action spinning rod. It's landed a lot of salmon and steelhead. 

I have broken a lot of rods in my life. Pretty much all of them were my own fault. Not fish. 
I've learned you have to be careful about trying to rip your rig loose when you get hung up. I've broken a few rods this way. You know when you get hung up the first reaction is to give it some yanks. Not a good idea. 
Also the closing the truck door and rods not all the way in. Stepping on the rod in the boat. That sort of thing. 
I did break a rod once due to a fish but it was still my own fault. I beached the fish and set my rod next to a tree. When I reached down to grab the fish it went crazy. Flopped around and back into the water with my hook still attached. Heard a crack sound behind me. It was my rod. When the fish took off the upper section became wedged in the branches of the tree and broke it in half. But so far thats the only time I've broken a rod on a fish.


----------



## PunyTrout

Broken rods are often the result of inexperienced anglers that grab the rod blank during the battle trying to apply more pressure on the fish. Using the foregrip and a fighting butt will help mitigate the chance of the rod breaking at the ferrule. 

With experience it's easier to turn fish back downstream. 

There are plenty of techniques that help in the fight to land fish with regularity but I'm not gonna type them all out here.

Live and _learn for yourself ._


----------



## SkunkCity

Had a king a few years ago snap my Lamiglas Redline in half. At least I landed the fish… So far, it’s the only fish I’ve had break a rod. Partially my fault. Had the fish beached, it flopped back in the river, swam through my legs, then SNAP. All my other rods that broke were operator error.


----------



## Do_it_right_make_em_bite

SkunkCity said:


> View attachment 842422
> Had a king a few years ago snap my Lamiglas Redline in half. At least I landed the fish… So far, it’s the only fish I’ve had break a rod. Partially my fault. Had the fish beached, it flopped back in the river, swam through my legs, then SNAP. All my other rods that broke were operator error.


Nice king you sure have a good stock of spawn with ya there.


----------



## SkunkCity

Do_it_right_make_em_bite said:


> Nice king you sure have a good stock of spawn with ya there.


Yeah, that was a double-digit hook up day, so I used a lot of skein!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

SkunkCity said:


> Yeah, that was a double-digit hook up day, so I used a lot of skein!


I luv guts under bobs... so exciting when it goes under


----------



## tincanary

TroutFishingBear said:


> Can anybody recommend a cheap spinning setup that can handle these beasts? I don’t want to ruin my steelhead reel.


Daiwa SS Tournament 1600 is the reel I'd be looking at. It isn't as smooth as a lot of the others, but it'll definitely outlast them. You can spend triple the money on something else and not get that kind of longevity. They've been in regular production since '87 and the smoothest drag I've ever felt in a spinner, even besting the legendary Daiwa Exist and Shimano Stella. You can do much worse for the $100ish it runs.


----------



## Rando Wilson

zr800o1le said:


> Wow. I've been Fishing for Salmon and Steelhead for over 25 years with the same 2 9' 8wt Fly rods & Martin mg72 with 8# main & 6# leader using Flies and Yarn. Never broke a Rod on a Fish.
> The most fun was 93 by Green cabin, we hooked over 30 Salmon in 5 hrs and only landed 6. Good eaters back then.
> The Quality of Equipment Today must not be what it was.
> Tight Lines & have fun.


6lb for salmon? Its hard to break a rod with such light line.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

When I was younger and could run up and down the river I could do 6lb no problem... now I'm old and lazy and don't chase fish anymore lol


----------



## tincanary

Mr Burgundy said:


> When I was younger and could run up and down the river I could do 6lb no problem... now I'm old and lazy and don't chase fish anymore lol


One of these would do you well. That's a Chatillon drag scale.


----------



## nighttime

When I bottom fished thought 8# was go to maybe 10, but really we just lining fish way back in the day. 
really no need to go less than 15# leader as kings aren’t line shy unless they get ripped on. 20# leader is go to for me and most guides. I barely even use 6# for steelhead anymore….Unless river is low and gin clear……


----------



## PunyTrout

The _fly _shops in Baldwin used to recommend 5lb. Maxima for fall Kings. Claimed it was magic. Not too light, not too heavy. _They would sell out of their entire stock in short order._

They were also in the business of selling flies.

Get the picture?


----------



## zr800o1le

I guess thats why I nevrer broke a rod. But it's probably why I hook a lot of fish. I even drop down to 4# leader if the fish been pressured. 
Never run the banks, I try different techniques with rod control.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Do steelhead eggs work well for kings?
Or should it actually be king eggs instead?
reason I ask is all I have are steelhead eggs.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

TroutFishingBear said:


> Do steelhead eggs work well for kings?
> Or should it actually be king eggs instead?
> reason I ask is all I have are steelhead eggs.


It works fine


----------



## streamerheaver

*Not Once but Twice!*

Maybe I should just give up fishing.

In my last newsletter article, I recounted how I lost my wallet on the Pere Marquette but in return was rewarded with the steelhead of a lifetime. Not quite a fair trade off in my mind. My wallet is still missing by the way.

My luck hasn’t improved much since then, unless you count any luck, including bad luck, as a good thing.

My wife and I are fortunate to live on the Betsie River just outside of Thompsonville, and for better or for worse, I enjoy targeting the massive kings that swim through our backyard every fall. We have one of the better, if not one of the best, holes on the river and the kings regularly stack up behind the house during their annual spawning migration. A mere 50 steps out my backdoor puts me in their neighborhood, but my preferred way to fish the Betsie is to float from the backyard down to Psutka Rd, about a 2 hour float downstream if not fishing.

It’s an easy float, especially in my inflatable kayak, the most treacherous stretch being passing
through the culverts under Kurick Rd. Often times I’ll need to duck the hardbaits and spinners the gear guys are tossing as I emerge from beneath the roadway. On one trip last fall I was getting near the end of my float when I came across 6-7 kings working gravel. I beached my kayak on stream bank left, took out my 10 weight Scott and cast cross stream to stream bank right. To my surprise, on the third or fourth cast my line stopped as it swung across the redd, I firmly lifted my rod tip and a bronze torpedo came barreling upstream, porpoised out of the water almost in front of me then unceremoniously returned me my fly. I rarely get a king to take anything I offer when they’re bedded up, thus my surprise at hooking up this time. Excited to get a take, I continued casting cross stream and again, after a few more casts, another hookup, another king charging upstream and another fly unceremoniously returned. I should have stopped there and continued on to Psutka Rd, but no, I had to give it another shot. Maybe it was the three fellas peering down on me from high up on the opposite bank goading my ego to give it another go, so I did. Like the first two, it didn’t take many more casts to hook up a third time, but this time, the brute barreled downstream, ran through some lumber on stream bank right and broke off. The fish was gone but my line was snagged. Not wanting to break off my running line, I had the brilliant idea to float across the stream in my kayak and free-up my line where it was snagged. Bad decision. I was able to float across to the deadfall pile, but the river was too deep for me to wade and the current was too strong for me to free my line while also trying to control the kayak. Too stubborn though to know any better I continued to try when --- SNAP! Yep, broke the tip of my Scott 10 weight.

It’s said, that Einstein once said, insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result. (As an aside, most scholars seriously doubt he ever said this). A week or so later I was again floating the Betsie down to Psutka Rd, this time with my TFO 10 weight. One of the better runs on my float is about halfway between my backyard and the takeout at Psutka Rd. The water here speeds over a shallow stretch of river, then plunges into a deep hole which tails out as the river makes a sharp turn to the left. When chucking-n-ducking this hole, one often hooks up on stream left in the tailout, as the current slows and eddies back upstream. Sure enough, hooking up in this back eddy the king sped downstream and nearly had me in my backing before I took off in pursuit. After sloshing downstream 30-40 yards, I nearly caught up with my quarry, whereupon he raced downstream again, cut across the river to bank right and plowed through lumber. Determined to bring him to hand, I cut across the stream to the deadfall he was holding in, attempting to free him from his wooded lair when --- CRUNCH! Yep, call me insane but another broken 10 weight. This time the second section of the rod split lengthwise along the blank where it inserts into the ferrule of the tip section. And once again, I had an audience as I ignominiously broke another rod, a guide and his client anchored just upstream enjoying lunch and likely questioning my sanity.

As I recall, it was now late in the fall king migration and steelhead season was just around the corner. Good thing, because I had no desire to break any more rods. Another good thing, repairs to both rods were handled under warranty. Finally, to any Scott or TFO reps who by chance read this article, it’s a complete fabrication. None of this ever happened. Do you think I’d admit it if it had?


----------



## Ojh

Good to see the Kang Thang thread up and running, it like an old friend just walked in.


----------



## nighttime

TroutFishingBear said:


> Do steelhead eggs work well for kings?
> Or should it actually be king eggs instead?
> reason I ask is all I have are steelhead eggs.


Hopefully you can find yourself some king eggs and not use up those steel eggs…. If or when you get west hit those cleaning stations up.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I can't wait for the season to start!!


----------



## riverman

King season started on the pond at ice out. King season on the river is out of control. Thanks mr bett. Is he even guiding in Michigan nowadays?


----------



## riverman

Never understood the highlight of fish piled up in a hole/run and being a fish master because you can get one to bite. Put enough fish in tight quarters who could not catch a fish?


----------



## PunyTrout

riverman said:


> Is he even guiding in Michigan



No idea. Dude's website makes west Michigan look like Kamchatka...


----------



## Rando Wilson

riverman said:


> King season started on the pond at ice out. King season on the river is out of control. Thanks mr bett. Is he even guiding in Michigan nowadays?


I think he fled Michigan once they banned chumming


----------



## nighttime

riverman said:


> King season started on the pond at ice out. King season on the river is out of control. Thanks mr bett. Is he even guiding in Michigan nowadays?


Mr Bett made river king fishing out of control on rivers?
You can thank Facebook and internet for that bud. Rivers were packed even before. Now if we all had a big pond boat then probably king season would have been in full swing for all but not the story……..
Hopefully the holes are packed and I can be a master come king season in “THE RIVER”!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Cheers to packed holes!!


----------



## Fishndude

riverman said:


> King season started on the pond at ice out. King season on the river is out of control. Thanks mr bett. Is he even guiding in Michigan nowadays?


Were you around in the 1970's through 1990's. when the rivers were really "out of control," with Salmon fishermen? Betts was a youngster when Michigan's Salmon fishing exploded. He was/is one guide. There were 100's of guides between the Mo, Man, PM, and Betsie rivers, and the ports associated with them. Maybe 1000's of guides.


----------



## cowboy48098

Fishndude said:


> Were you around in the 1970's through 1990's. when the rivers were really "out of control," with Salmon fishermen? Betts was a youngster when Michigan's Salmon fishing exploded. He was/is one guide. There were 100's of guides between the Mo, Man, PM, and Betsie rivers, and the ports associated with them. Maybe 1000's of guides.



Most of the old Salmon fishermen who fished the Rivers are dying off.

Even in today's World the majority of Steelhead/Salmon fishermen on the Rivers are over 40. 

Any younger fishermen I've met on the Rivers typically have told me "We usually fish for bass and this is our first time (Salmon/Steelhead) fishing."

They usually don't stick around long either. There is no Starbucks near Tippy let alone a phone signal half the time.

Plus, if you mention torpedos, M-60's, tight lining, flossing etc they don't even know what that is. Probably a good thing lol.


----------



## Rando Wilson

I hate fishing and catching them in the rivers. But i love eating them that time of year. Plus when u line them on 4lb test they are dead before u net them so u dont have to donk them with a Louisville slugger


----------



## Rando Wilson

They smoke a lot quicker when they have lots of white on them.


----------



## Rando Wilson

If the tail ain't white, its not worth the fight


----------



## riverbob

Rando Wilson said:


> They smoke a lot quicker when they have lots of white on them.
> View attachment 843338


do u really in joy eating rotting flesh, on a zombie, i'd be scared to eat that, i mite eat it if i was on that program Alone n trying to win the big money,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,aw on 2nd thought, i'll pass


----------



## WALLEYICE

Yeah that white is decaying flesh.... Probably pass on that one😆


----------



## michcats

Whens everyone planning first scout run? Im leaning towards aug 15th for a looksy😀😀


----------



## cowboy48098

michcats said:


> Whens everyone planning first scout run? Im leaning towards aug 15th for a looksy😀😀


"Scout run"? I guess this is possible for you that are within an hour of the Manistee. Most of the people on here I'm assuming are from hours away like myself, so there will be no scouting. 
I just pay attention to the weather and water temps to try to time it out as perfectly as I can, but either way by late September they'll be in heavy.


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

I’ve seen one caught in a river already


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

Edit: Oops. I forgot to hit reply. This was supposed to be a response to whoever was asking about cheap rod/reel combo.


I've been through/busted many new rods up there during the fall run but this one has gotten me through 2020 and 2021. I got it at a yard sale for $10. I bought it because it specifically said "steelhead" and figured it would make a good backup rod but it's been a tank for me. If you're on a budget, experiment a bit.

Pflueger President is a big, strong, inexpensive reel.
























Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mkewalleye

Couldnt remember old account info, so had to make a new username...anyways!

I will be stationed for work in manistee for next 2.5 weeks starting this coming Monday. Not really interested in skams got my fix of that last 2 weeks. Was wondering if the lil man is wadeable or do you need a drift boat to effectively cover water. Secondly, can fish make it past the weir at this point in time? Thanks for the replies!

From Wisconsin and willing to trade information.


----------



## motoscoota

Macs13 said:


> Edit: Oops. I forgot to hit reply. This was supposed to be a response to whoever was asking about cheap rod/reel combo.
> 
> 
> I've been through/busted many new rods up there during the fall run but this one has gotten me through 2020 and 2021. I got it at a yard sale for $10. I bought it because it specifically said "steelhead" and figured it would make a good backup rod but it's been a tank for me. If you're on a budget, experiment a bit.
> 
> Pflueger President is a big, strong, inexpensive reel.
> 
> View attachment 843392
> View attachment 843393
> View attachment 843394
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Those Eagle Claw rods made by Wright & McGill are awesome - every one of 'em. You made out great finding the Steelhead model - a steel at $10 (pun intended)!

IMO, these are built like a custom rod, but available to the common man.

A super famous one is the 4-piece ultralight with the handle that flips for either a fly reel or a spinning reel. No backpacker should go without

I use their 5 wt. Fly rod for pan fish & I love it! Even tho I completely suck at fly casting😂.


----------



## Macs13

motoscoota said:


> Those Eagle Claw rods made by Wright & McGill are awesome - every one of 'em. You made out great finding the Steelhead model - a steel at $10 (pun intended)!
> 
> IMO, these are built like a custom rod, but available to the common man.
> 
> A super famous one is the 4-piece ultralight with the handle that flips for either a fly reel or a spinning reel. No backpacker should go without
> 
> I use their 5 wt. Fly rod for pan fish & I love it! Even tho I completely suck at fly casting.


Well now I need to find this backpacker rod of which you speak! I use this one that extends to about 24" on my multi-day trips and it's OK but something that feels more like a real rod would be awesome. 

And yeah, the sensitivity of that old Eagle Claw is amazing considering it's age and power.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

There's already fish around in the west side rivers. So mishcat u could effectively start your scouting right now and have some success


----------



## Erik

Mkewalleye said:


> Couldnt remember old account info, so had to make a new username...anyways!
> 
> I will be stationed for work in manistee for next 2.5 weeks starting this coming Monday. Not really interested in skams got my fix of that last 2 weeks. Was wondering if the lil man is wadeable or do you need a drift boat to effectively cover water. Secondly, can fish make it past the weir at this point in time? Thanks for the replies!
> 
> From Wisconsin and willing to trade information.


LM is wadable. Some deep holes you "could" theoretically fall into but would probably feel pretty nice right about now. Lots of canoers. Mostly pleasure seekers. Few fishermen. Maybe crowded down at the tubes if theres fish. Fish dont have any place to hide so you'll know if they're there. Good luck finding a "biter".


----------



## Mkewalleye

Erik said:


> LM is wadable. Some deep holes you "could" theoretically fall into but would probably feel pretty nice right about now. Lots of canoers. Mostly pleasure seekers. Few fishermen. Maybe crowded down at the tubes if theres fish. Fish dont have any place to hide so you'll know if they're there. Good luck finding a "biter".


Thanks for the info, was wondering if they actually go this time of yr or if it's more force feeding, winds forecasted look pretty crappy for this side, when I'm out here, but maybe I'll try some cold water feeder streams and northern pierheads. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Without giving specific waters, u should be able to find fish on a few of the river systems on the west side right now


----------



## nighttime

Mkewalleye said:


> Thanks for the info, was wondering if they actually go this time of yr or if it's more force feeding, winds forecasted look pretty crappy for this side, when I'm out here, but maybe I'll try some cold water feeder streams and northern pierheads. Thanks!


 Kayak is best to cover water, not a canoe, trust me. Fish are there one day and gone the next type of thing and tough on the bite till august rolls around. If your lucky to get into one hold on, most break you off in wood. At the mouth is mostly guys lining fish and they get spooky. Hardware historically for me has done better on early fish but have hooked some on eggs even in front of the snaggers they told they would bite at that location. Low light is the best time to target legit bites. Spinners and cranks and closer to lake Ale’s under float could take a fish but never tried it but really think it would work for July fish. My buddy has worked his butt off all July for three hook ups and the one landed, and he lives close like 30 minutes, august fishing could should pick up if weather cooperates, fingers crossed.


----------



## Rando Wilson

You


BenBurt said:


> Yeah that white is decaying flesh.... Probably pass on that one😆


Well, i aint got much good smoking wood around my place. So the quicker i can smoke them the better. Them white ones get flaky quick, brine them long enough and u won't know the difference


----------



## Former grunt

Mr Burgundy said:


> Cheers to packed holes!!


gonna watch some of those other guys, they wont hesitate to try and put their rod in the same packed hole lol


----------



## Rando Wilson

Former grunt said:


> gonna watch some of those other guys, they wont hesitate to try and put their rod in the same packed hole lol


Us-10 north, its a pretty common occurrence, especially September - November


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Rando Wilson said:


> You
> 
> Well, i aint got much good smoking wood around my place. So the quicker i can smoke them the better. Them white ones get flaky quick, brine them long enough and u won't know the difference


Yikes


----------



## cowboy48098

Rando Wilson said:


> You
> 
> Well, i aint got much good smoking wood around my place. So the quicker i can smoke them the better. Them white ones get flaky quick, brine them long enough and u won't know the difference



Good Lord! I kind of just lost my appetite.


----------



## Ojh

Macs13 said:


> Edit: Oops. I forgot to hit reply. This was supposed to be a response to whoever was asking about cheap rod/reel combo.
> 
> 
> I've been through/busted many new rods up there during the fall run but this one has gotten me through 2020 and 2021. I got it at a yard sale for $10. I bought it because it specifically said "steelhead" and figured it would make a good backup rod but it's been a tank for me. If you're on a budget, experiment a bit.
> 
> Pflueger President is a big, strong, inexpensive reel.
> 
> View attachment 843392
> View attachment 843393
> View attachment 843394
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


My Dad landed a 42# salmon on that same rod, I have it hanging on the wall in his honor.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I'm jonesing


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Hopefully I spelled that correctly lol


----------



## WALLEYICE

I've heard there's been a cpl seen going up stream...... Not sure if it's BS tho, could probably walk across in spots at Tippy right now


----------



## PunyTrout

Macs13 said:


> Edit: Oops. I forgot to hit reply. This was supposed to be a response to whoever was asking about cheap rod/reel combo.
> 
> 
> I've been through/busted many new rods up there during the fall run but this one has gotten me through 2020 and 2021. I got it at a yard sale for $10. I bought it because it specifically said "steelhead" and figured it would make a good backup rod but it's been a tank for me. If you're on a budget, experiment a bit.
> 
> Pflueger President is a big, strong, inexpensive reel.
> 
> View attachment 843392
> View attachment 843393
> View attachment 843394
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Are you familiar with the song, 'Tough guy' by the Beastie Boys? We used to sing a mock rendition called 'Yellow rod' during salmon and fall steelhead fishing trips. The lyrics were fun satirical takes on combat fishing.







Edit to add that is a sweet rod you scored there. Take good care of it and it will last you a long time.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

There are fish in atleast 3 water systems ovr dere right now. Ya just gotta work for them. The normal early spots are fishing decent. Better hold on when u hook up though


----------



## fishee

BenBurt said:


> I've heard there's been a cpl seen going up stream...... Not sure if it's BS tho, could probably walk across in spots at Tippy right now


ya.......( probably bs ) you aint been up there in what 3 years now. got the prop put back on todayyyyyy talk to ya on the ice pro ¡!!!!!!


----------



## WALLEYICE

I was out there last fall.... Not sure what your prop or the ice has to do with this thread


----------



## WALLEYICE

This thread is for info on salmon fishing


----------



## Mr Burgundy

No one been out?


----------



## WALLEYICE

I was hesitant to ask ....


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Normally I would have been up but I'm holding out this year, tough to do though.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

He's back!! Fresh off the wall lmfao


----------



## Erik

53 degres this morning when I took the dog for a walk. Needed my jacket. 

Back in the day I probably would have made it a point to go searching during this kind of weather. And probably would have ended up sweating my butt off for nothing. 
I do remember one year we went up the last weekend in july and we found a pretty good run of skams. And not fish that were trapped at the mouth of feeder creeks either. The water was cold enough they were spread out all through the upper river. That was a good time. I remember the kings ran early that year. It was one of those summers that it never really got hotter than low 80s and we had a lot of rain.


----------



## PunyTrout

Mr Burgundy said:


> O vere dere



My money is betting on you egging him on the entire time. And you know _exactly _ what I'm talking about.


----------



## Krystalflash

Gabe T said:


> I mean I just post location and report always, and if people say I shouldn’t I just play stupid, I posted a pic of an Atlantic salmon off the port sani pier and was back the next day and nobody was out there but me lol, but I sure did get some pm’s about how I shouldn’t have done that 🤣
> Also had a guy tell me to not post about 6th street because “it’s crowded enough”? 🧐
> Fish where u wanna fish, post abt what u wanna post,
> Being an outdoorsman is dying in my generation
> Nowadays having a picture of you holding a fish as your profile pic or posing with a limit of ducks or with a big buck is considered a “red flag”
> [/QUOTE
> 100% correct….like 6th street is a secret. I enjoyed your posts from last spring ( I think I was you) anyway…I didn’t jump in the truck and make the run. Keep ‘em coming. I know I will until I slip up and get banned. What ever will I do if that happens. Sportsman help one another to achieve success. The thought process of “ screw em, make them work for“ is understandable, but not burned in to granite next to a burning bush atop of the mountain. Every spring I’m down pounding the water dodging ice flows, bitter cold paying my dues and nobodies around. Until we hook a few fish and suddenly it’s hard to find a spot. Just the way it is…2 other guys or 22 other guys..Ill still get my share..heck been plenty of times I’ve been in slump, I enjoy watching others doing well.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

PunyTrout said:


> My money is betting on you egging him on the entire time. And you know _exactly _ what I'm talking about.


T


----------



## Mr Burgundy

T


----------



## PunyTrout

@Gabe T no one is suggesting that the Grand River or the many access points along the mainstream would qualify as being unmentionable. However if we're using the Grand as an example, there are many small tributaries that flow into the Grand that the unmentionable policy was originally intended to help protect. These smaller lesser known creeks are familiar to locals yet naming them in a fishing report can result in undue pressure for that specific creek that the original rule was put in place for. The rules are for protecting small tributaries from unsustainable pressure that naming them on the internet can cause.


----------



## PunyTrout

Mr Burgundy said:


> I say that ALL THE TIME on the ice fishing forum. So in fact I DONT KNOW EXACTLY WHAT UR TALKING ABOUT!


'Over dare' wasn't what I was talking about and you know it.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

PunyTrout said:


> My money is betting on you egging him on the entire time. And you know _exactly _ what I'm talking about.


K


----------



## PunyTrout

We need more Kang reports an less Sucker xhucking.


----------



## jumbojake

PunyTrout said:


> My money is betting on you egging him on the entire time. And you know _exactly _ what I'm talking about.


Ahoy kind captain by egging you mean me and Burgundy hooking up with are yaks on a choice river and running gut under floats I mean no fowl to this post.Burgundy n myself chat quite a bit throughout da season and use the lingo to keep things low dare.wishing ya a smooth voyage and many toad browns n bows soon


----------



## michcats

#freewhitetailhunter


----------



## PunyTrout

jumbojake said:


> Ahoy kind captain by egging you mean me and Burgundy hooking up with are yaks on a choice river and running gut under floats I mean no fowl to this post.Burgundy n myself chat quite a bit throughout da season and use the lingo to keep things low dare.wishing ya a smooth voyage and many toad browns n bows soon



No. Not at all. By egging I mean trading PMs and texts getting guys angry and making them get riled up to doxx other users, bring up grudges in other threads and generally cause us to get an otherwise fine thread to go off the rails. In other words, causing unnecessary drama here.

There's been some pretty bad behavior outside of this thread. 

If he needs further clarification he's welcome to PM me. Otherwise I think we can just move on.


----------



## cowboy48098

Geeezzz, sure got crazy on here in less than 24 hours. 

I got a feeling this year there is going to be a lot of riled up anglers on the Rivers. Probably going to look like a Jethro Tull concert by the end of September. Blame it on Russia!

Only 11 days left of that work thing before a nice 3 day scouting trip. Can't wait.


----------



## Botiz

I’m going to try to have my first experience this fall, if I can fit it in. We’ll see.


----------



## TK81

Let's get this thread back on track.

How do you guys feel about flossing? Is it better to string your limit on eggs, or is it better to practice catch and release while running your chuck and duck game?

Where do you feel safer at 2am? 6th St (which is really 4th St), Indian Bridge, or Tippy? (I leave out Allegan, as there isn't really a run there any longer).

What about chum? 

Man, I miss @thousandcasts


----------



## nighttime

cowboy48098 said:


> Geeezzz, sure got crazy on here in less than 24 hours.
> 
> I got a feeling this year there is going to be a lot of riled up anglers on the Rivers. Probably going to look like a Jethro Tull concert by the end of September. Blame it on Russia!
> 
> Only 11 days left of that work thing before a nice 3 day scouting trip. Can't wait.



another week and I’ll be up enjoying summer with my sons, maybe some beach time, also let them ride their dirt bike. Also I’ll be hitting the cleaning stations to stock up myself and few other friends. If there’s a few to play I’ll give her a whirl. Stopped hiking for early/ early fish as they bite poorly. Usually just project my way into mid august to keep my mind from going lol


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Those floats sure look purty


----------



## cowboy48098

TK81 said:


> Let's get this thread back on track.
> 
> How do you guys feel about flossing? Is it better to string your limit on eggs, or is it better to practice catch and release while running your chuck and duck game?
> 
> Where do you feel safer at 2am? 6th St (which is really 4th St), Indian Bridge, or Tippy? (I leave out Allegan, as there isn't really a run there any longer).
> 
> What about chum?
> 
> Man, I miss @thousandcasts



"Safer" safe from what.....mosquitos?

I myself never had an issue with any person I've met on the River at anytime day or night.
Sure you meet some AH#### here and there, but you just move on from them. 

Here is some great advice for Tippy for example: If you see a lot of Ohio license plates in the parking lot just head down river. You'll thank me later.


----------



## cowboy48098

nighttime said:


> another week and I’ll be up enjoying summer with my sons, maybe some beach time, also let them ride their dirt bike. Also I’ll be hitting the cleaning stations to stock up myself and few other friends. If there’s a few to play I’ll give her a whirl. Stopped hiking for early/ early fish as they bite poorly. Usually just project my way into mid august to keep my mind from going lol
> View attachment 845671
> View attachment 845672


I like that setup. Preety fancy stuff.


----------



## TK81

cowboy48098 said:


> "Safer" safe from what.....mosquitos?
> 
> I myself never had an issue with any person I've met on the River at anytime day or night.
> Sure you meet some AH#### here and there, but you just move on from them.
> 
> Here is some great advice for Tippy for example: If you see a lot of Ohio license plates in the parking lot just head down river. You'll thank me later.


Maybe your a millenial? Back in the day there were some pretty good scrapes. I suspect things still get tense now and then, but my days of fishing the dams during "the run" have long since passed.

I wasn't too worried though, because some of the dudes I ran around with are the very hooligans I reference. Some of my fondest memories.


----------



## Waif

TK81 said:


> Maybe your a millenial? Back in the day there were some pretty good scrapes. I suspect things still get tense now and then, but my days of fishing the dams during "the run" have long since passed.
> 
> I wasn't too worried though, because some of the dudes I ran around with are the very hooligans I reference. Some of my fondest memories.


Ooooo , some of the stories.
One a trestle I better not name that may or may not be on the East side during snagging season. The year after it became illegal. (Though not heeded by enough folks) , when a certain department had a couple employees confronting naughty folks get baptized.

A good friend was using "spiders" in the bayou and apparently made one last swing a bit to close to the boat. Messed his nose up pretty good.

Sixth? Mehh. 
Rats running around at night. River full of junk.
I only fished it when in the city a while due to a female living there till I could extract her. A mistake about as much as claiming 6th street resembles decent envirions for fish or people.
Did catfish it at night the most though.
Yelling at a guy bouncing a sucker off a rock he was all excited about till he knew it was a sucker began my getting soured on fishing there during any run. Lots of water elsewhere with less people.

Tippy? Cough.
Been there though. Wasn't my idea and wasn't old enough to drive yet.

Hesperia dam washed out it was an interesting year upstream when the salmon came up.
Deliverance movie looked like a Disney kiddy film in comparison...


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Our forum will be nearly dead in a few years if this policing continues, just like most other fishing forums had happen to them. Imo. Guess we won’t offend anyone when that time comes


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Do_it_right_make_em_bite said:


> I once had a kang put me in da old toe and arm, nothing I could do eh, just screamed call da queen or something along those lines. The memory still haunts me.


This cat is hilarious... welcome to the forums my dude!


----------



## Do_it_right_make_em_bite

TroutFishingBear said:


> Our forum will be nearly dead in a few years if this policing continues, just like most other fishing forums had happen to them. Imo. Guess we won’t offend anyone when that time comes


I hear ya there I just joined recently but things certainly have changed since I lurked. 

I'll go with a #freewhitetail_hunter


----------



## Do_it_right_make_em_bite

Mr Burgundy said:


> This cat is hilarious... welcome to the forums my dude!


Thanks Mr burgundy but there ain't nothing funny about what that king did to me back in the day. I'm coming to Michigan first two weeks of September as my local run if you could even call it that is over. I'm coming for revenge.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Do_it_right_make_em_bite said:


> Thanks Mr burgundy but there ain't nothing funny about what that king did to me back in the day. I'm coming to Michigan first two weeks of September as my local run if you could even call it that is over. I'm coming for revenge.


He's on a mission everyone... better watch out


----------



## nighttime

Not a ton changed lol. Every year someone gets kicked during king threads….. couple long time members too. I guess just part of the salmon craziness that happens.

It’s seems that every year I find myself in Ahhh at the stuff I see river side, lol very entertaining for sure.
Now last year wish I would’ve took two pictures of a first time site, #1- a 16’ Jon boat 3 guys and an infant in a pack n play, lol omg! This pack and play was wedged from one side to other and took whole middle of hull, infant had no life jacket. By the looks of their fishing set ups, I’d hope they had cover for pack n play.

#2 My son and I figured we go up to homestead and watch em jump over. Walk and two people fishing in no fishing area. The lady at the “shoot” had snagging rod in hand and rope with large treble hook on ground like you see alligator hunters have. The fella just had a pitch fork lol, dude my eyes kinda got wide I look at my son then look at her and say “how’s the bite today?” Omg almost cried laughing, then mentioned the signage about no fishing in the area. She told they were Indian/ natives, like ok, good luck!!!


----------



## PunyTrout

Do_it_right_make_em_bite said:


> I hear ya there I just joined recently but things certainly have changed since I lurked.
> 
> I'll go with a #freewhitetail_hunter



Must be a coincidence that you have shared IP addresses with Whitetail Hunter.


----------



## Former grunt

Do_it_right_make_em_bite said:


> I once had a kang put me in da old toe and arm, nothing I could do eh, just screamed call da queen or something along those lines. The memory still haunts me.


you didnt try and drizzle some maple syrup on that ole kang? sounds like you were almost on the recieving end of a ole bang.


----------



## Do_it_right_make_em_bite

PunyTrout said:


> Must be a coincidence that you have shared IP addresses with Whitetail Hunter.


 That's my buddy ban me if ya please but we ain't the same.


----------



## PunyTrout

Ok hopefully the drama seekers have had their fill and we can get back to talking fishing.


----------



## PunyTrout

This site is meant for entertainment and fun but some users are taking the trolling and attention seeking pot stirring a bit too far.


----------



## 6Speed

Good to see you opened it back up. Every year it's the same thing. Seems to me people just get worked up with the salmon run, first ice, walleye time, gun deer season....

I haven't salmon fished in a few years but I'm throwing the gear in the camper for a trip north in a couple of weeks if it works out.. I hope I catch one!


----------



## PunyTrout

One thing is for certain. There aren’t really any other fish that swim in the Great lakes that can put a bend in your rod like a King salmon. Good luck fishing this season.

This thread was started a bit early this year although typically it isn't unheard of to have a few fresh fish enter the rivers in late July and early to mid August.

Those early biters are definitely fun to hook.


Good luck.


----------



## 6Speed

PunyTrout said:


> One thing if for certain. There aren’t really any other fish that swim in the Great lakes that can put a bend in your rod like a King salmon. Good luck fishing this season.
> 
> This thread was started a bit early this year although typically it isn't unheard of to have a few fresh fish enter the rivers in late July and early to mid August.
> 
> Those early biters are definitely fun to hook.
> 
> 
> Good luck.


Oh yeah. Splitshot and Shoeman taught me where to find the early ones many years ago. I know exactly where they are and I'm not saying squat..LOL


----------



## Mr Burgundy

O ver dere is where they are at lol


----------



## 6Speed

Mr Burgundy said:


> O ver dere is where they are at lol


Right younder... y'all see em? Get the net!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

6Speed said:


> Right younder... y'all see em? Get the net!


Thats pretty funny


----------



## Macs13

PunyTrout said:


> @Macs13 You're gonna have to trust me that you don't have all the facts.
> 
> 
> Let's get back to talking about the kang season.


I don't have any of the facts. Lol. I have no idea about any of this intrigue or who whitetail is or any of the rest of it. Mine was more irt to this sickness, this narcissism in society wherein one person gets offended and feels justified in projecting that feeling onto the rest of us - that, "I don't find this funny therefore nobody should/can find this funny either" mentality. That was all. Let's get back to some KANGS

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishndude

nighttime said:


> #2 My son and I figured we go up to homestead and watch em jump over. Walk and two people fishing in no fishing area. The lady at the “shoot” had snagging rod in hand and rope with large treble hook on ground like you see alligator hunters have. The fella just had a pitch fork lol, dude my eyes kinda got wide I look at my son then look at her and say “how’s the bite today?” Omg almost cried laughing, then mentioned the signage about no fishing in the area. She told they were Indian/ natives, like ok, good luck!!!


Native Americans, with the ID to prove it, can definitely spear, rope. stab, snag, and net Salmon, legally. They can use *any* method they choose to. I've seen COs ask them to quit snagging, or come back another time, when there were a LOT of unhappy people who couldn't snag legally, watching them rip fish in at Tippy. But they were completely within their legal rights. The COs just didn't want to have to manage a riot.


----------



## nighttime

Fishndude said:


> Native Americans, with the ID to prove it, can definitely spear, rope. stab, snag, and net Salmon, legally. They can use *any* method they choose to. I've seen COs ask them to quit snagging, or come back another time, when there were a LOT of unhappy people who couldn't snag legally, watching them rip fish in at Tippy. But they were completely within their legal rights. The COs just didn't want to have to manage a riot.



For sure, I’m well aware of what they can do and their rights…..funny
Thing was all their “gear” they had zero fish and don’t see them get anything, probably 200 fish sitting in front of her, other dude walking through shallows with spear looked almost helpless….. I didn’t bother them really just watched for a few, shake my head smile and walk away.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Anybody want to car pool for Kings this year? Jackson county…get at me. Got vehicle and/or $$ for gas


----------



## Gabe T

TroutFishingBear said:


> Anybody want to car pool for Kings this year? Jackson county…get at me. Got vehicle and/or $$ for gas


I’ll drag ur ass up to 6th street lol


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Gabe T said:


> I’ll drag ur ass up to 6th street lol


Well you would have to kill me to stop me fishing there this fall/spring. Definitely would carpool with ya mid way for one of us to save gas/miles.
I call it snag street dam but gd the steelhead were big this last year there. 

did hook a late king fishing for coho on the grand (not 6th st), was a riot but lost him. 20 pounder ish…


----------



## TroutFishingBear

but thinking a tippy trip is in order this year. May head up a Friday after work and car camp. anybody do that there?


----------



## Gabe T

TroutFishingBear said:


> Well you would have to kill me to stop me fishing there this fall/spring. Definitely would carpool with ya mid way for one of us to save gas/miles.
> I call it snag street dam but gd the steelhead were big this last year there.
> 
> did hook a late king fishing for coho on the grand (not 6th st), was a riot but lost him. 20 pounder ish…


Got a few of em last year, I caught a hen that was mid 20s but can’t find the friggin picture, I’m gonna be trying up spawnies for daysss in a couple weeks lol


----------



## Gabe T

TroutFishingBear said:


> but thinking a tippy trip is in order this year. May head up a Friday after work and car camp. anybody do that there?


Lol u don’t gotta do that, pm sent


----------



## Rando Wilson

TroutFishingBear said:


> Well you would have to kill me to stop me fishing there this fall/spring. Definitely would carpool with ya mid way for one of us to save gas/miles.
> I call it snag street dam but gd the steelhead were big this last year there.
> 
> did hook a late king fishing for coho on the grand (not 6th st), was a riot but lost him. 20 pounder ish…


Yup, they always fight harder hooked outside the mouth. Thats typically why i use braid as a leader. Mistake most people make is the thought that u need a large treble to hook salmon. As long as they can see the fish, have a decent cast a single, stout #6 neutral colored fly will do the job. These "purists" that preach about catch and release for salmon (mostly "fly fisherman") need to chill out, wash their $20k drift boat (no motor of course) and go back to their yoga class. Non-planted rivers are not solely dependent on natural reproduction. You're crazy to tell me that a fish born the pm can tell the difference between the Manistee or white upon their return? Salmon fishing survived the snagging days and will continue to as long as there is food in the big lake. Dang it.,. I'm just starting to ramble (too many drinks). This should be enough to keep the comments coming


----------



## Grinnell

nighttime said:


> another week and I’ll be up enjoying summer with my sons, maybe some beach time, also let them ride their dirt bike. Also I’ll be hitting the cleaning stations to stock up myself and few other friends. If there’s a few to play I’ll give her a whirl. Stopped hiking for early/ early fish as they bite poorly. Usually just project my way into mid august to keep my mind from going lol
> View attachment 845671
> View attachment 845672


That’s the bomb


----------



## cowboy48098

TroutFishingBear said:


> but thinking a tippy trip is in order this year. May head up a Friday after work and car camp. anybody do that there?


That's what I usually do. Never had an issue. Not like there is much around there anyways.


----------



## michcats

Power naps in the truck is the only way to go for me!!!!! Thats how you budget being up north every weekend till halloween lol


----------



## cowboy48098

michcats said:


> Power naps in the truck is the only way to go for me!!!!! Thats how you budget being up north every weekend till halloween lol


Exactly! I come to fish, which means I'm fishing 16 plus hours everyday. This is why you can't bring a female companion along because usually they just want to camp and eat, eat, eat, eat, eat, eat, eat, talk, talk, talk, talk, eat, eat, eat.... SMH


----------



## jmaddog8807

Man, glad I don't check this on the weekends, too much arguing over nothing...

Back to fishing. Did some trout fishing and skam fishing Sunday, so decided to look for some kangs. Saw more this time of year than I have the past few years. Still few and far between though, but it was just good to see a few river sharks swimming around. Probably won't do any scouting this weekend, need to finish putting my raft together for this fall. Will be back out in two weeks though to really get it underway.


----------



## Macs13

All this kang talk got me fired up for some baked salmon for dinner last night. 









Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Erik

Dont do Tippy. Not my thing. I've got places I go that can be pretty good. Like to explore. Don't care if I tear em up. Honestly I kind of prefer to have to work for em a little bit. Gives me a bigger rush. 

I mostly fish places where you can't tell if the fish are there or not. You just have to be able to recognize a good spot when you see it and hope theres some there. Sometimes they are and sometimes they aren't. Move down to the next hole. 
For me I find this way of fishing more fun. I absolutely hate fishing for hours over a pod of fish that I can see that they don't want to bite. It frustrates me to no end! 

Not a purist but I'm not much for eating them so I put them back. 
If I do keep one for eggs I will force myself to choke it down. So you wont see me keeping any boots. Yuck!
Can't remember the last time I had loose eggs to fish with. Haven't caught a hen with loose eggs in many many moons. But I'm not a purist! If you meet me on the river I'm not opposed to sitting down and sharing a whistle. Sip some beer. Maybe some peach schnapps. It's all good


----------



## Erik

6Speed said:


> Oh yeah. Splitshot and Shoeman taught me where to find the early ones many years ago. I know exactly where they are and I'm not saying squat..LOL


Whattt!!!! 
why those little baggers


----------



## Waif

Erik said:


> Dont do Tippy. Not my thing. I've got places I go that can be pretty good. Like to explore. Don't care if I tear em up. Honestly I kind of prefer to have to work for em a little bit. Gives me a bigger rush.
> 
> I mostly fish places where you can't tell if the fish are there or not. You just have to be able to recognize a good spot when you see it and hope theres some there. Sometimes they are and sometimes they aren't. Move down to the next hole.
> For me I find this way of fishing more fun. I absolutely hate fishing for hours over a pod of fish that I can see that they don't want to bite. It frustrates me to no end!
> 
> Not a purist but I'm not much for eating them so I put them back.
> If I do keep one for eggs I will force myself to choke it down. So you wont see me keeping any boots. Yuck!
> Can't remember the last time I had loose eggs to fish with. Haven't caught a hen with loose eggs in many many moons. But I'm not a purist! If you meet me on the river I'm not opposed to sitting down and sharing a whistle. Sip some beer. Maybe some peach schnapps. It's all good


Didn't try it myself as I've other ways to prepare salmon. And will still eat a cold salmon patty with salt on it. L.o.l..
A co-worker long ago used to cut fillets into one inch cubes and bake it after dousing it with bbq shake and bake.
Seemed doable at the time if salmon was not appealing to someone.


----------



## TK81

Fishndude said:


> Native Americans, with the ID to prove it, can definitely spear, rope. stab, snag, and net Salmon, legally. They can use *any* method they choose to. I've seen COs ask them to quit snagging, or come back another time, when there were a LOT of unhappy people who couldn't snag legally, watching them rip fish in at Tippy. But they were completely within their legal rights. The COs just didn't want to have to manage a riot.


My wife is finally going to apply for her card. I can't wait to show her some of the refined techniques I've observed during the show.


----------



## PunyTrout

This would be a nice setup for either a fly reel or spinning reel setup for kangs and beyond. 









St.Croix Avid 8wt fly rod


Like the title says 8wt St.Croix Avid fly rod.




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## GreasyBassin

Gabe T said:


> I mean I just post location and report always, and if people say I shouldn’t I just play stupid, I posted a pic of an Atlantic salmon off the port sani pier and was back the next day and nobody was out there but me lol, but I sure did get some pm’s about how I shouldn’t have done that 🤣
> Also had a guy tell me to not post about 6th street because “it’s crowded enough”? 🧐
> Fish where u wanna fish, post abt what u wanna post,
> Being an outdoorsman is dying in my generation
> Nowadays having a picture of you holding a fish as your profile pic or posing with a limit of ducks or with a big buck is considered a “red flag” by many 🙄


100000% bro couldn’t agree more. Dudes are tripping thinning that out generation is ruining ****. Bruh if you took all 309 kids from graduating class of 2015 only maybe 5 of them actually fish for real lol like cmon


----------



## Gabe T

GreasyBassin said:


> 100000% bro couldn’t agree more. Dudes are tripping thinning that out generation is ruining ****. Bruh if you took all 309 kids from graduating class of 2015 only maybe 5 of them actually fish for real lol like cmon


In my graduating class of 2019 I was one of 2 actual fishermen
And one of 4 hunters


----------



## PunyTrout

I'm not limited to any rigid system. I'll use whatever I feel like on the day for what I think will work best or what will be the most fun. Flies, bait, spinning gear whatever.


----------



## FishWhisperer713

cowboy48098 said:


> I'm assuming you guys Fly fish or do you just throw a Centerpin reel on it and have at it? I guess you could fly fish down river or on weekdays. I know nothing about Fly fishing. Always wanted to get into though.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but I just can't see any Fly fishing setups anywhere near all of the trunk popping, door slamming, yahoo yelling , Keystone light drinking chaos by the Dams.


Plenty of people by dams doin the ol chuck n’ duck with fly rods. Works pretty good on the small rivers. Had a guy next to me hammering them like that last year.


----------



## cowboy48098

Mr Burgundy said:


> Keystone light... lmao


That's what I've seen many of them drink. That or that other nasty crap....ahhh Natural Light. 🤮


----------



## cowboy48098

FishWhisperer713 said:


> Plenty of people by dams doin the ol chuck n’ duck with fly rods. Works pretty good on the small rivers. Had a guy next to me hammering them like that last year.


Again I'm not knowledgeable when it comes to Fly fishing. Maybe I thought it was a Centerpin setup from the ones I've seen. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## stickbow shooter

PunyTrout said:


> I'm still using a Sage rplx 3 piece 10 weight that's been still kicking for the last 20+ years. Sucker bends like a 6 weight but works great if you know a few tricks.


I use a 3 piece 10 wt. Sage also on salmon in the Big river.


----------



## TK81

cowboy48098 said:


> I'm assuming you guys Fly fish or do you just throw a Centerpin reel on it and have at it? I guess you could fly fish down river or on weekdays. I know nothing about Fly fishing. Always wanted to get into though.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but I just can't see any Fly fishing setups anywhere near all of the trunk popping, door slamming, yahoo yelling , Keystone light drinking chaos by the Dams.


Not all fly guys are Orvis dudes. I've been known to sweep holes with a hot n tot on the receving end of my 8 wt / Lamson combo. I also fish bait.


----------



## Sublime505

I like to confuse everyone. I take down a thunderstick and a single hand switch setup. Throwing massive game changer or pike flies at night can be fun. I’m not above beading them either.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

I caught a few steelhead with the above mentioned St.Croix with a spinning reel, float fishing at a dam on my local river. 😉
Didn't like not having a butt to put against my forearm on the hard runs. Great rod as far as the quality and how it handles fighting fish. The previous owner of it used it chucking for salmon, primarily on the PM on float trips. He switched hobbies and gave it to me. He was also my last boss.


----------



## GreasyBassin

FishWhisperer713 said:


> Gonna be flangin some Cleo’s at a pier in the morning. Thinking this rain will get something moving. I seen those fish caught in ludington, but I know small guy gets an early push also. Decision, decisions.


Hard one… I vote pier. Maybe visit your short friend next weekend?


----------



## cowboy48098

TK81 said:


> Not all fly guys are Orvis dudes. I've been known to sweep holes with a hot n tot on the receving end of my 8 wt / Lamson combo. I also fish bait.


No disrespect. I would never put down a Fly Fisherman. 
The reason is Fly Fisherman put work in for it. You know who doesn't do that....people that go on Charters on the Big Lake and drag fish..
Nothing against the Charter owners. Good for them,but they got it much worse. They have to deal with the L.L.Bean crowd. 



First, all day they have to deal with the public.

Second, they got to deal with a guy with a L.L.Bean sweater on.

Third, the L.L.Bean sweater guy doesn't want to bait his hook or touch the fish.

Fourth, complaining from LL.Bean guy.

Fifth, L.L. Bean guy needs arm floaties...(He's scared).

Sixth, Question after question , after question.

Seventh, All day you get called "Captain" from grown ass Men.(That's got to be weird).

There is definitely a Eighth and above, but I guarantee you the last thing the Charter Captains hate doing is taking pictures in front of the same damn sign with fish dangling from it next to the L.L.Bean wearing guy everyday so he act like he found the fish, caught the fish and cleaned the fish, but we all know he didn't.

Trust me I give much credit to the Fly Fisherman


----------



## GreasyBassin

cowboy48098 said:


> No disrespect. I would never put down a Fly Fisherman.
> The reason is Fly Fisherman put work in for it. You know who doesn't do that....people that go on Charters on the Big Lake and drag fish..
> Nothing against the Charter owners. Good for them,but they got it much worse. They have to deal with the L.L.Bean crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> First, all day they have to deal with the public.
> 
> Second, they got to deal with a guy with a L.L.Bean sweater on.
> 
> Third, the L.L.Bean sweater guy doesn't want to bait his hook or touch the fish.
> 
> Fourth, complaining from LL.Bean guy.
> 
> Fifth, L.L. Bean guy needs arm floaties...(He's scared).
> 
> Sixth, Question after question , after question.
> 
> Seventh, All day you get called "Captain" from grown ass Men.(That's got to be weird).
> 
> There is definitely a Eighth and above, but I guarantee you the last thing the Charter Captains hate doing is taking pictures in front of the same damn sign with fish dangling from it next to the L.L.Bean wearing guy everyday so he act like he found the fish, caught the fish and cleaned the fish, but we all know he didn't.
> 
> Trust me I give much credit to the Fly Fisherman


Best thing I read all night 😂


----------



## PunyTrout




----------



## FishWhisperer713

GreasyBassin said:


> Hard one… I vote pier. Maybe visit your short friend next weekend?


Guess I worded that a little bad. I’ll be fishing a pier. Just trying to decide which one. Changing my plans to go Friday morning though.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

West pier for sure...if I didn't have a little princess I would be over dat way fer sure. The whales will be snappin as a good friend of mine would say


----------



## Ojh

Anybody know how the charter boats are doing? Are they running bigger this year what with the alewives and plenty of feed?


----------



## jmaddog8807

Ojh said:


> Anybody know how the charter boats are doing? Are they running bigger this year what with the alewives and plenty of feed?


They're getting into some good fish, have been for a couple weeks. Makes me think we could see some earlier pushes this year. Not sure on size or if they are running bigger. From what i've seen and talked to people about, not as many biggins as two years ago. Last year was kinda the same. Some big fish were caught, but not in many numbers. 

Still in search of that 30lb river shark....


----------



## SkunkCity

Hooked my first river King of the season yesterday. Unfortunately, I could not land it. First drift with a spawn bag. My buddy went 0/1 as well on Skein.


----------



## Erik

Too hot for me this weekend. I figure now is a good time to get some work done so when it really turns on I'll have some free time. 

Was sitting down to dinner other night with my wife. I said something about "its getting close to that time of year". She was like, "you mean that time of year when you go fishing more than you usually go fishing"? 
I replied, "well I suppose if you put it that way". YES!

Honestly I think her definition of fishing a lot is different than mine. I told her she should read the reports at M-S. "Those guys go fishing every day".


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

Sublime505 said:


> I like to confuse everyone. I take down a thunderstick and a single hand switch setup. Throwing massive game changer or pike flies at night can be fun. I’m not above beading them either.


How successful are you night fishing for kings typically?


----------



## cowboy48098

SkunkCity said:


> Hooked my first river King of the season yesterday. Unfortunately, I could not land it. First drift with a spawn bag. My buddy went 0/1 as well on Skein.


Nice to hear more and more are starting to enter the River system. I'm going to have to pull out the old black yarn next weekend. 
Oh, and if nobody can find any quality yarn here is a good place to go. The Bug Shop (globugs.com)


----------



## TK81

cowboy48098 said:


> I'd be careful putting the "Bankbillies" down Orvis. They have Keystone Light and they're not afraid to throw them at you......all 30 of them lol.


I am the bankbilly. Since the late 70's.


----------



## jatc

I bank fish the river, but I rarely drink anymore so 30 of Keystone for defensive ammo is a no go. A 3/4 oz Mepps smacked off the nice shiny clear coat of a $30,000 drift boat will usually get their attention though.


----------



## Waif

TK81 said:


> I am the bankbilly. Since the late 70's.


Late bloomer ehh?


----------



## TK81

Waif said:


> Late bloomer ehh?


Yep, until about 78 or so I was spearing ditches in Allegan County. @Scout 2 knows where I'm talking about.


----------



## Scout 2

jatc said:


> I bank fish the river, but I rarely drink anymore so 30 of Keystone for defensive ammo is a no go. A 3/4 oz Mepps smacked off the nice shiny clear coat of a $30,000 drift boat will usually get their attention though.


I am told a bell sinker out of a sling shot gets the same results. They said it works really good on jet skis rciss crossing over their lines while trolling in the lake.About those ditches. We knew St eel head were new a certain river 10 years before word got out. No we did not spear any of them but we found out where they were bedding and had a ball on a rod in the morning hours. Later yearsI owned a section of that rive I grew upon and just so happened the one area where they wiere bedding


----------



## cowboy48098

TK81 said:


> I am the bankbilly. Since the late 70's.



Good to hear. I'm just messing with you. 
Watch out for that bunch though. I here they have 30 packs of RedDog, BadFrog and in some instances Altas in reserve. 

All **** beer. Be careful lol.


----------



## Waif

TK81 said:


> Yep, until about 78 or so I was spearing ditches in Allegan County. @Scout 2 knows where I'm talking about.


I was a bit North of you , spearin cricks. Cep'n fer a couple rarer occasions on bigger waters.

Allegan hmm. Fished Deer Run's course in Lowell for trout once. Bought as far South as the authorities would tolerate us I guess.


----------



## cowboy48098

Sublime505 said:


> They are also not afraid to leave all 30 empty Busch light cans behind either.





Sublime505 said:


> They are also not afraid to leave all 30 empty Busch light cans behind either.


You're right on the money about that. 
In April I walked down to the coffer and seen 3 Browns on a stringer....dead right on the shore. They've been dead for days.
I should of taken a pic, but I was perplexed.


----------



## nighttime

Buddy chased a pod in harbor other day, dat dare bath water, darn things wouldn’t bite, went back out to lake. Warm beach water today, amazing beach kinda a day, love hanging with the family just soaking in what’s left of summer.. surf was warm but I see the possibility for that flipper, head home tomorrow drop family back up to prep camp Wednesday, rods are will be packed. Still early but I can smell em!!


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187

riverman said:


> Never understood the highlight of fish piled up in a hole/run and being a fish master because you can get one to bite. Put enough fish in tight quarters who could not catch a fish?


Sounds like someone doesn’t have a boat & is jealous of the ones that do


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187

dinoday said:


> I'll be up for a week starting the weekend after Labor Day.
> That time of year hasn't failed me in many years. No scouting required.
> Monday-Thursday you can go pretty much anywhere you want with no competition.


I second that. Friday through Sunday is a zoo no matter where you launch & if you live local like I do those weekdays are prime.


----------



## PunyTrout

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> Sounds like someone doesn’t have a boat & is jealous of the ones that do



Pretty sure riverman has a boat.


----------



## Mrfish989

If some from the east side was looking for some skein what is the best way to obtain some. Any one barter for some. 

Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gabe T

Mrfish989 said:


> If some from the east side was looking for some skein what is the best way to obtain some. Any one barter for some.
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app








Cured Salmon Eggs | Sunrise Bait


Order your cured salmon eggs online today! The fish catching ability of our cured eggs keep customers coming back for more.




sunrisebait.com


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Just stop at a fish cleaning station... There's alm9st always someone willing to share


----------



## Mrfish989

I would love to just stop by a fish cleaning station. But it's a 3 hr drive 1 way. 

Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mrfish989

Gabe T said:


> Cured Salmon Eggs | Sunrise Bait
> 
> 
> Order your cured salmon eggs online today! The fish catching ability of our cured eggs keep customers coming back for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunrisebait.com


I like what I see with this product. Have u ever used it 

Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gabe T

Mrfish989 said:


> I like what I see with this product. Have u ever used it
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No, but youtube reviews are stellar for it


----------



## SkunkCity

If I need skein and I can’t get to a cleaning station, I buy from Superior Outfitters. They sell skein on their website. It’s worked well for me in years past.


----------



## nighttime

30$ For 32oz, I’d be tying bags at that price.
Although I stopped at jay’s today on way home and could believe how cute was….. at least what I was looking for like 14.99.


----------



## jmaddog8807

FishWhisperer713 said:


> Will be out this weekend looking for some. Will the fish be hanging out in the lower river at this point? I’m not looking for spot info. Will find those myself. Just a general idea of where to look.


Coldest water spots you can find will hold the early arrivals. That's where I would focus my time on.


----------



## Clum

riverman said:


> Try Indian bridge on the lower pm. Great hole with some great fisherman that really know how to catch salmon


Remember, the less teeth they have the more they know.


----------



## michcats

4 days woop woop!!!!!


----------



## riverman

PunyTrout said:


> Pretty sure riverman has a boat.
> 😂. What Great Lake or river you want to fish?


----------



## TroutFishingBear

wildcoy73 said:


> stopped by the dreaded ladder today, did not see anything moving, and only ine guy fishing on the east side.
> still need to go get waders. Just dont know what to get being 5'7" and having a size 11 foot.
> see wader are on foot size, and with that makes them all big on me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I have waders and would prefer to wet wade whenever I can…which is definitely now. Am I missing anything lol.


----------



## Scout 2

cowboy48098 said:


> Good to hear. I'm just messing with you.
> Watch out for that bunch though. I here they have 30 packs of RedDog, BadFrog and in some instances Altas in reserve.
> 
> All **** beer. Be careful lol.


You fogot Annie Greensprings. Everythng us green when it comes back up


----------



## Erik

I'm heading north fri night but no plans to head up any river looking for kings yet. Got some ideas about things. Probably everyone else having the same ideas 
Going to play it by ear and see what the weather does.


----------



## cowboy48098

Took 3 plus hours to pre-tie everything, but that's called being proactive.
Yes, I even pre-tie my weights...judge me lol.


----------



## deagansdad1

cowboy48098 said:


> Took 3 plus hours to pre-tie everything, but that's called being proactive.
> Yes, I even pre-tie my weights...judge me lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 847286


Judge not...I am taking notes

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy48098

deagansdad1 said:


> Judge not...I am taking notes
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk



That's what we're here to do. 

My buddies always tell me "Stop sharing certain information."

I'm always tell them Why not? Do you know what the odds are that somebody will be proactive with anything? There is no instant gratification with being proactive.


----------



## michcats

cowboy48098 said:


> Took 3 plus hours to pre-tie everything, but that's called being proactive.
> Yes, I even pre-tie my weights...judge me lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 847286



Thats 3 hours well spent in my book!!


----------



## cowboy48098

michcats said:


> Thats 3 hours well spent in my book!!



Been working for me for decades. 

What got the wrong weight size on.....unhook swivel and change weights rapidly. 

None of that screwing around on the side of a River; especially in the dark.


----------



## wildcoy73

TroutFishingBear said:


> I have waders and would prefer to wet wade whenever I can…which is definitely now. Am I missing anything lol.


i have thought about doing that in september and start of october in the grand, just dont see anyone doing it.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Erik

Used to tie up leaders and wrap them onto a foam tube. No huge weights though, just split shot for me 
I'm a little more lazy in my old age and just tie up as needed.
Same with tying spawn. I bring a small container and cut off a few chunks as needed. Usually tie up a couple chunks into bags and leave one bare. Fish the bare chunk first. After it falls apart put on a bag. Bags last longer, but chunks come apart and spread chum in the water. 

My friends and me used to have acronyms for when we would break off. Like TTRT and PTRT. 
TTRT means total retie, and PTRT means partial re tie. 

I can do a TTRT in 2 minutes or less if I put my mind to it. Although now days I need my glasses to be able to see the eye of the hook. After dark I have real issues but I can still get er done.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

wildcoy73 said:


> i have thought about doing that in september and start of october in the grand, just dont see anyone doing it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I do until mid nov


----------



## wildcoy73

TroutFishingBear said:


> I do until mid nov


maybe i will try that, feel safer if i fall without wader on. seen a few guys drown up on the ausable back in the 80s.
slipped one myself in February on the muskegon.
did not realize how quick they fill up, was lucky and hit a shallow spot very quick and was able to get my feet under me.
cop was a bit surprize to see a naked man beside his truck in the parking lot.
was just me and he made sure i was ok and let me go.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cowboy48098

Erik said:


> Used to tie up leaders and wrap them onto a foam tube. No huge weights though, just split shot for me
> I'm a little more lazy in my old age and just tie up as needed.
> Same with tying spawn. I bring a small container and cut off a few chunks as needed. Usually tie up a couple chunks into bags and leave one bare. Fish the bare chunk first. After it falls apart put on a bag. Bags last longer, but chunks come apart and spread chum in the water.
> 
> My friends and me used to have acronyms for when we would break off. Like TTRT and PTRT.
> TTRT means total retie, and PTRT means partial re tie.
> 
> I can do a TTRT in 2 minutes or less if I put my mind to it. Although now days I need my glasses to be able to see the eye of the hook. After dark I have real issues but I can still get er done.


I do get a lot more snags by using bell and bullet weights, but I like the extra resistance I get with them.

From my experience a nice slow drift works the best for me anyways. The longer my bait is in the fishes vicinity the better odds he strikes it. Plus, as a rule of thumb I myself will use a leader that is about 1 foot shorter than my rod, so my leader is right around 9 feet. 

No this is not flossing lol.


----------



## SkunkCity

cowboy48098 said:


> I do get a lot more snags by using bell and bullet weights, but I like the extra resistance I get with them.
> 
> From my experience a nice slow drift works the best for me anyways. The longer my bait is in the fishes vicinity the better odds he strikes it. Plus, as a rule of thumb I myself will use a leader that is about 1 foot shorter than my rod, so my leader is right around 9 feet.
> 
> No this is not flossing lol.


A 9’ leader isn’t flossing… okay.


----------



## michcats

32 hours and counting lol!!!!!


----------



## cowboy48098

SkunkCity said:


> A 9’ leader isn’t flossing… okay.



Every year somebody hates my methods. This is not flossing. 
All my fish I've caught with this technique is in the internal mouth. 

With an approximate 3m length leader you're covering approximately 27m^3 of area (in theory) depending on river outflow conditions etc.

To make a point, I'll tell you a story from just last year.

There was a guy on the Big M using 1/4 ounce weights with a 3ft leader. He was not catching fish. 
I explained to him his pencil weight was creating the most pull and most likely pulling his fly down the River. I told him to up his weight and leader...he asked me first.
Then I see him again, but now he has the right weight on, but his leader was still...3ft if that. Which means now the leader with the fly is under the fish.
The leader is now dragging the weight under the strike zone.

Big leaders doesn't mean flossing.


----------



## SkunkCity

cowboy48098 said:


> Every year somebody hates my methods. This is not flossing.
> All my fish I've caught with this technique is in the internal mouth.
> 
> With an approximate 3m length leader you're covering approximately 27m^3 of area (in theory) depending on river outflow conditions etc.
> 
> To make a point, I'll tell you a story from just last year.
> 
> There was a guy on the Big M using 1/4 ounce weights with a 3ft leader. He was not catching fish.
> I explained to him his pencil weight was creating the most pull and most likely pulling his fly down the River. I told him to up his weight and leader...he asked me first.
> Then I see him again, but now he has the right weight on, but his leader was still...3ft if that. Which means now the leader with the fly is under the fish.
> The leader is now dragging the weight under the strike zone.
> 
> Big leaders doesn't mean flossing.


I don’t need some roundabout story as to why you use a 9’ leader. I run my 1’ leader and whack kings all year with skein. It’s not hard to catch a fish with skein and a short leader. The fact that you’re using this method with a fly tells me all I need to know. 😂


----------



## cowboy48098

SkunkCity said:


> I don’t need some roundabout story as to why you use a 9’ leader. I run my 1’ leader and whack kings all year with skein. It’s not hard to catch a fish with skein and a short leader.



Well I had to clarify it. No pun intended.


----------



## Macs13

cowboy48098 said:


> Every year somebody hates my methods. This is not flossing.
> All my fish I've caught with this technique is in the internal mouth.
> 
> With an approximate 3m length leader you're covering approximately 27m^3 of area (in theory) depending on river outflow conditions etc.
> 
> To make a point, I'll tell you a story from just last year.
> 
> There was a guy on the Big M using 1/4 ounce weights with a 3ft leader. He was not catching fish.
> I explained to him his pencil weight was creating the most pull and most likely pulling his fly down the River. I told him to up his weight and leader...he asked me first.
> Then I see him again, but now he has the right weight on, but his leader was still...3ft if that. Which means now the leader with the fly is under the fish.
> The leader is now dragging the weight under the strike zone.
> 
> Big leaders doesn't mean flossing.


It's all good, cowboy. I'll be out they're flossing with you (as well as 98% of the other river guys that aren't just blatantly snagging). 

Actually, the 9' leader on my 10' pole is how I fish the Maumee walleye run and on days when I can properly dial the weight to the river's flow, I double the number of hookups of the rest of the line. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jmaddog8807

SkunkCity said:


> I don’t need some roundabout story as to why you use a 9’ leader. I run my 1’ leader and whack kings all year with skein. It’s not hard to catch a fish with skein and a short leader. The fact that you’re using this method with a fly tells me all I need to know. 😂


You're arguing with him, yet you're both bottom bouncing for kings? Won't share my opinion, because it doesn't bother me how others fish, but some would say you're both 'flossin' regardless of the length your leaders. No need to poke at someone for using essentially the same method.


----------



## Krystalflash

This thread goes in this direction every year. Battles with kings are going to come wether it’s chunk of skein under a float, some type body crank, spinners and or lined as well. And yes outright snagged. Most know at the start season the fish are going to paste a variety of baits on methods. As it progresses and they get concentrated and get more in to doing there thing. Yes there will be some dental procedures going on. Stay between the lines and have fun. I would think with ale population in LM , some of the adults put on a few additional pounds this summer. Hopefully.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I don't care how big they are this year, I just need to hook lots of fish and feel the tug. I'm literally about to tie onto my 7yo belt loop and tell her to run and jump just so I can feel a something on the end of my line lol.... almost there, only a few weeks left


----------



## Erik

Been watching old fishing vids I've saved. Got one of Al Lindner fishing platte bay. Love that one! The drone footage of all the fish stacked up in the river is awesome. I've think I've watch it 10 times now. 
Also signed up for HBO live so I could watch the Lions Hard Knocks last night. 
Suffices to say I'm feeling the autumn itches.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I've watched SOOOOOOO many fishing videos on dat ol u tube dere late. I've got the itch so bad right now


----------



## Waif

Sorry folks.
Check the updated regulations.

Designated trout streams North of 96 and any tributaries that flow West or East have been closed for the duration of the upcoming season.
Those recent heavy rains caused a severe drowning of fish.
Those not up from the lake yet are being preserved for brood stock.

Now you've something worth bitchin about! And just about worth as much as any other thing you don't like about salmon fishing.


----------



## Krystalflash

Erik said:


> Been watching old fishing vids I've saved. Got one of Al Lindner fishing platte bay. Love that one! The drone footage of all the fish stacked up in the river is awesome. I've think I've watch it 10 times now.
> Also signed up for HBO live so I could watch the Lions Hard Knocks last night.
> Suffices to say I'm feeling the autumn itches.


Certainly has a fall feel today here on southern Lake Huron. Stiff north wind off the lake. But it won’t change anything here. Really no lake flips this far south so water here is at 72.8 and will hover around that mark for a long time yet. But if NW Mi has the same wind I would think it’s just what everyones looking for.


----------



## Waif

Krystalflash said:


> Certainly has a fall feel today here on southern Lake Huron. Stiff north wind off the lake. But it won’t change anything here. Really no lake flips this far south so water here is at 72.8 and will hover around that mark for a long time yet. But if NW Mi has the same wind I would think it’s just what everyones looking for.


We've had a couple nights in the 50's.
Even with springs and inlets feeding cooler water in streams/rivers that have them , it's not going to be very cool water a while.

Scouting makes sense as always as early arrivals will turn up.
And by river , runs vary.
My traditional haunts are a month away yet probably.
And some clear up to Halloween!

Might have been mid Sept. one year on a balmy evening I was doing the usual , annoying the trout routine but not expecting salmon yet. Too warm.
Several salmon porpoised close in a couple minutes time. Or the same fewer repeatedly.
I looked up and down the river far as I could see and no one else was in sight.
Of course I didn't have salmon tackle or a rod with more backbone that evening. 
Tossed and drifted multiple unsuitable offerings they ignored. 
Funny event. Had them fresh all to myself on a well know stretch of river, and couldn't even get a hook up!


----------



## SkunkCity

jmaddog8807 said:


> You're arguing with him, yet you're both bottom bouncing for kings? Won't share my opinion, because it doesn't bother me how others fish, but some would say you're both 'flossin' regardless of the length your leaders. No need to poke at someone for using essentially the same method.


What??? I never said I bottom bounced for kings. I only float skein for them.


----------



## cowboy48098

Mr Burgundy said:


> I've watched SOOOOOOO many fishing videos on dat ol u tube dere late. I've got the itch so bad right now



You're not the only one. I'll be up there Sunday through Monday (scouting mostly then throwing out my 9 foot leaders). At this point even if I only catch a damn bass will be fine........for the moment.


----------



## cowboy48098

SkunkCity said:


> What??? I never said I bottom bounced for kings. I only float skein for them.



For a minute I thought you were part of the "flossing team" too. Up that leader Skunk lol.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Waif said:


> We've had a couple nights in the 50's.
> Even with springs and inlets feeding cooler water in streams/rivers that have them , it's not going to be very cool water a while.
> 
> Scouting makes sense as always as early arrivals will turn up.
> And by river , runs vary.
> My traditional haunts are a month away yet probably.
> And some clear up to Halloween!
> 
> Might have been mid Sept. one year on a balmy evening I was doing the usual , annoying the trout routine but not expecting salmon yet. Too warm.
> Several salmon porpoised close in a couple minutes time. Or the same fewer repeatedly.
> I looked up and down the river far as I could see and no one else was in sight.
> Of course I didn't have salmon tackle or a rod with more backbone that evening.
> Tossed and drifted multiple unsuitable offerings they ignored.
> Funny event. Had them fresh all to myself on a well know stretch of river, and couldn't even get a hook up!


Early scouting rarely pays off, but when it does, there's nothing better because usually no one else is around, or at least with salmon gear. It's already paid off a few times for us this year.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Mr Burgundy said:


> I've watched SOOOOOOO many fishing videos on dat ol u tube dere late. I've got the itch so bad right now


That was for u jumbo!


----------



## WALLEYICE

cowboy48098 said:


> Every year somebody hates my methods. This is not flossing.
> All my fish I've caught with this technique is in the internal mouth.
> 
> With an approximate 3m length leader you're covering approximately 27m^3 of area (in theory) depending on river outflow conditions etc.
> 
> To make a point, I'll tell you a story from just last year.
> 
> There was a guy on the Big M using 1/4 ounce weights with a 3ft leader. He was not catching fish.
> I explained to him his pencil weight was creating the most pull and most likely pulling his fly down the River. I told him to up his weight and leader...he asked me first.
> Then I see him again, but now he has the right weight on, but his leader was still...3ft if that. Which means now the leader with the fly is under the fish.
> The leader is now dragging the weight under the strike zone.
> 
> Big leaders doesn't mean flossing.


I agree, I use minimum 6-9ft leader for kings depending on the current especially in clearer water


----------



## cowboy48098

BenBurt said:


> I agree, I use minimum 6-9ft leader for kings depending on the current especially in clearer water


Yeah there is nothing wrong with it.
I mean I don't only bottom bounce. I also float and throw hardware too just like most people.
On here though there are some that consider themselves elite Orvis Anglers and if you don't float skein from a Centerpin then your technique is immature at best.

Of course that's until the next trend comes around then they're the first ones to jump to that. Rinse and repeat lol.


----------



## Sublime505

One of the most impressive things I’ve ever saw fishing was a guy with a centerpin. We had been fishing the Big M for most of the afternoon steelhead fishing. Since steelhead have a personal agenda against me we didn’t really have much to show. We just figured that we have pure timing and the run was either early or late. If I had a buck for every time I heard “should been here last week” I could probably put a deposit down on a nice truck. I’m watching him and within 5 minutes he’s hooked up. He also appears to forgot his net so I go down and net a dandy steelhead for him. We chat for a few and I’m walking back to my spot and I don’t have my line in the water and he’s hooked up again. I net that fish for him as well. I watched him hook close to 10-15 steelhead putting most to hand or net. This was in the span of late evening into dusk. Dude has his craft down on the pin. 

I always enjoy watching the specialized guys employ the craft. Dudes like oh-yeah who can bomb a Spey cast 100 ft across the river. Or the guys that can bomb a fly 80 ft into the wind just out in front of a bonefish. Hell even the bass guys that can skip a frog under 20ft of tree are fun to watch.


----------



## Clum

cowboy48098 said:


> Yeah there is nothing wrong with it.
> I mean I don't only bottom bounce. I also float and throw hardware too just like most people.
> On here though there are some that consider themselves elite Orvis Anglers and if you don't float skein from a Centerpin then your technique is immature at best.
> 
> Of course that's until the next trend comes around then they're the first ones to jump to that. Rinse and repeat lol.


You guys have it all wrong. I just use a net. All the savings not needing a rod and reel, tackle, and lost tackle more than makes up for any tickets. Plus if they confiscate my net who cares it's just a net. 

If you think catching a chicken is tough...


----------



## SkunkCity

cowboy48098 said:


> At Tippy now. Been here since last night. There are some Kings, but very few. Seen a couple jump here and there, but not much action. The best action has been at night. I had one on, but he wrapped himself up in (my 9ft leader) and snapped off.
> I haven't seen or heard from anybody else catching anything.
> Although, you can visual see (some) in the holes, but they're not taking nothing.
> 
> I did watch a guy pull a 30+ft trailer up that hill on one of the worst roads to an unmentionable spot. (I guess I can't mention the spot by name)
> 
> Watching that guy bring that thing up that hill was insane.
> 
> He made it though.


Maybe if you had a shorter leader the fish wouldn’t have wrapped itself. 😉 Just kidding. Glad to hear you hooked some fish!


----------



## cowboy48098

SkunkCity said:


> Maybe if you had a shorter leader the fish wouldn’t have wrapped itself. 😉 Just kidding. Glad to hear you hooked some fish!


It happens, usually more with Steelhead. I'll be trying again tonight.

On a positive note. That FC Sniper line or whatever it's called is amazing.

For decades I've only used Maxima for main line and leaders. I don't like changing things if they work. Went to replace a spool of Fluorocarbon, but they were out of Maxima lb that I wanted.
I was disappointed, but my buddy has kept telling me to switch to this Sniper line stuff for who knows how long.
I didn't really have a choice because that's what they had, so I spooled up with it (Well, besides all that other crap).
Stuff is great. Now I want to test it out leader wise.
All my leaders are pre-tied with Maxima Fluorocarbon, so that's what broke off.


----------



## WALLEYICE

cowboy48098 said:


> At Tippy now. Been here since last night. There are some Kings, but very few. Seen a couple jump here and there, but not much action. The best action has been at night. I had one on, but he wrapped himself up in (my 9ft leader) and snapped off.
> I haven't seen or heard from anybody else catching anything.
> Although, you can visual see (some) in the holes, but they're not taking nothing.
> 
> I did watch a guy pull a 30+ft trailer up that hill on one of the worst roads to an unmentionable spot. (I guess I can't mention the spot by name)
> 
> Watching that guy bring that thing up that hill was insane.
> 
> He made it though.


What'd it hit on?


----------



## jmaddog8807

Went back out yesterday afternoon. Surprisingly, rivers weren't as bad as I thought they'd be considering how much rain we got Saturday. Only caught a few small trout, no big bites or big follows.


----------



## cowboy48098

BenBurt said:


> What'd it hit on?


Chartreuse Bead...14mm.


----------



## PunyTrout

Some of you guys should take this survey from the MI DNR if you have not done so already;

Follow the link to take the survey.










Steelhead angler survey







content.govdelivery.com


----------



## downfloat

PunyTrout said:


> Some of you guys should take this survey from the MI DNR if you have not done so already;
> 
> Follow the link to take the survey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelhead angler survey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> content.govdelivery.com


Thanks for sharing! 

Sent from my moto g power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wild Earth

Mr Burgundy said:


> All the spinners I make for kings are size 5. I've caught coho on them as well. Gonna try and make some 3 and 4s for this year's coho run.


I just started making spinners this year. I just started a new thread on spinners here in the NW streams and rivers forum. If you have the time, would you mind sharing some insights on what's produced and what hasn't with color/size/style etc? Didn't want to hijack this thread. Thanks.
Inline spinners for the fall run


----------



## cowboy48098

PunyTrout said:


> Some of you guys should take this survey from the MI DNR if you have not done so already;
> 
> Follow the link to take the survey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelhead angler survey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> content.govdelivery.com


Completed.


----------



## cowboy48098

No fish for me last night, but I did see two caught. 2 am area was when they were caught. Not many fish in the system right now.

They're trickling in, but slowly. The water is very warm. I'd say a month will be prime time depending on weather etc.

I'll be back up there for 4-5 days in that timeframe. Big bright beads seem to work the best. At least at night anyways. 5/8 weight was the trick. The weight of course is subjective depending on conditions.


----------



## FishWhisperer713

Getting pretty quiet here


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

FishWhisperer713 said:


> Getting pretty quiet here


Was just thinking the same thing. Looks like I timed my trip correctly.


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

Ricky Bubbles said:


> Was just thinking the same thing. Looks like I timed my trip correctly.


That depends, when is your trip planned😂


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Calm before the storm...


----------



## FishWhisperer713

Ricky Bubbles said:


> Was just thinking the same thing. Looks like I timed my trip correctly.


Fish aren’t going to be in heavy for a few weeks still. I’m going to take a look next weekend. I still have an itch to hook into one on a pier.


----------



## Braeden R

Went 2/3 yesterday on the river. Hooked two on skein and got one on a stick


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

Braeden R said:


> Went 2/3 yesterday in the river. Hooked two on skein and got one on a stick
> View attachment 848869
> 
> View attachment 848871
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## riverman

Four from the lake this morning, one for two this afternoon in the river


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Who's going out this weekend?


----------



## mipete

nice job glad to see some fish in the river


----------



## cowboy48098

Braeden R said:


> Went 2/3 yesterday in the river. Hooked two on skein and got one on a stick
> View attachment 848869
> 
> View attachment 848871
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



At least you didn't say Skein and Centerpin in the same sentence. Skunk and a few others would get too excited. 🤣


----------



## SkunkCity

cowboy48098 said:


> At least you didn't say Skein and Centerpin in the same sentence. Skunk and a few others would get too excited. 🤣


Well, he’s a good buddy of mine and I know he caught it on a centerpin and skein… So, that makes me happy.


----------



## cowboy48098

SkunkCity said:


> Well, he’s a good buddy of mine and I know he caught it on a centerpin and skein… So, that makes me happy.



I knew it. Lol, damn Centerpin crowd.


----------



## Braeden R

cowboy48098 said:


> I knew it. Lol, damn Centerpin crowd.


They’re a riot on a pin. Especially this early.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## cowboy48098

Braeden R said:


> They’re a riot on a pin. Especially this early.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



I bet. I haven't advanced that far yet when it comes to fishing. I still listen to 80's music and make coffee on my tailgate in the parking lot of Tippy on a Hiking stove setup. Maybe in another decade or so I'll move to a Centerpin lol.


----------



## riverman

A lot of big time fisherman in this thread with not a picture yet of a salmon caught! Internet macho!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riverman

Sixty six years old and still going strong. You young guys talk a lot


----------



## Dreamchaser

riverman said:


> Sixty six years old and still going strong. You young guys talk a lot


Your my hero when can I fish with you?


----------



## Bob Hunter

cowboy48098 said:


> It happens, usually more with Steelhead. I'll be trying again tonight.
> 
> On a positive note. That FC Sniper line or whatever it's called is amazing.
> 
> For decades I've only used Maxima for main line and leaders. I don't like changing things if they work. Went to replace a spool of Fluorocarbon, but they were out of Maxima lb that I wanted.
> I was disappointed, but my buddy has kept telling me to switch to this Sniper line stuff for who knows how long.
> I didn't really have a choice because that's what they had, so I spooled up with it (Well, besides all that other crap).
> Stuff is great. Now I want to test it out leader wise.
> All my leaders are pre-tied with Maxima Fluorocarbon, so that's what broke off.


I only use the FC Sniper for leader, and the stuff is awesome.


----------



## nighttime

If I was old and retired I’d be there with you lol. Someday to soon I’ll be there…..Must be easy catching em stacked in there like that. 

JK, us working dudes can’t always be there. Add a family and is what it is…. Wait and dream for many….
I was up at my place and found some fishing time last week. Dang things just start coming in after flip, back home next day and I get the call…. Should have been stayed, buddy kinda was giving me hard time that I left. His report came from close friend of his, so asked him have you been lately? he said two weeks, I say I’m pretty lucky I was there yesterday, even tho I didn’t land, I played.

Float fishing is highly effective, pins aren’t for everyone but many other tools to get it done.
The guys that stick through the learning processes of centerpinning really become truly addicted for a reason. Certain things a pin’s does that not even level winding reals don’t, and it’s not just it’s start up and or smoothness but more tranquil in nature. Kinda like parenthood, if you have experienced it you don’t get it thing. Again not any and everything on this planet is for each one person, to each their own….
I think being ethical is more important than fishing methods in general.
although I do love purple yarn!!!🤣🤣


----------



## Rando Wilson

Centerpinning is like parenthood? Well, count me out!


----------



## michcats

Im going to give it another week till i venture back out.


----------



## cowboy48098

nighttime said:


> If I was old and retired I’d be there with you lol. Someday to soon I’ll be there…..Must be easy catching em stacked in there like that.
> 
> JK, us working dudes can’t always be there. Add a family and is what it is…. Wait and dream for many….
> I was up at my place and found some fishing time last week. Dang things just start coming in after flip, back home next day and I get the call…. Should have been stayed, buddy kinda was giving me hard time that I left. His report came from close friend of his, so asked him have you been lately? he said two weeks, I say I’m pretty lucky I was there yesterday, even tho I didn’t land, I played.
> 
> Float fishing is highly effective, pins aren’t for everyone but many other tools to get it done.
> The guys that stick through the learning processes of centerpinning really become truly addicted for a reason. Certain things a pin’s does that not even level winding reals don’t, and it’s not just it’s start up and or smoothness but more tranquil in nature. Kinda like parenthood, if you have experienced it you don’t get it thing. Again not any and everything on this planet is for each one person, to each their own….
> I think being ethical is more important than fishing methods in general.
> although I do love purple yarn!!!🤣🤣


12 years left for me till I retire. Then I can be FREE to do what I want.
Purple yarn works well. Last year I caught 4 in less than an hour and a half on a mix of a black and orange yarn ball I tied on. Each time right in the chops!


----------



## Krystalflash

I’m 60, I think I got my first pin in 85 I think…do I have way too much $ in my cp set ups? Yep..do I enjoy the method? Yep. Will my cp see more water time then my spinning rigs this fall and winter? Probably. Is it the end all…be all method? Nope. If I was told I couldn’t use a cp this fall..I would be disappointed…but it absolutely would not cost me one fish. FC Sniper is now my preferred FC…time tested Maxima ultra green for mono is always with me. I love fishing CP’s. But it’s hard to beat the sensation of tap..tap…tap and then a double tap and the rod is loaded up. Or the rhythm break of thumping spoon,spinner or body bait is a riot. It’s all good…get out and have fun.


----------



## cowboy48098

Here is question from a non-Centerpin angler. What can you not do with a Centerpin? I know you can float and bottom bounce much more effectively than a spinning setup, but I assume you can't cast spoons, body baits etc? I have no idea because it's not my thing.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Mr Burgundy said:


> Who's going out this weekend?


Leaving work early today to head out. Hoping to tangle with a few.


----------



## stickbow shooter

I'd be fishin but Covid is kicking my butt.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187

Just get off social media and go fishing. Social media rots the brain. Who cares what everyone else is using, it’s not a fad it’s fishing. If your trolling this site for info on how to catch ‘em maybe you don’t belong on the river . No offense but this isn’t an instructional site. Some people can & others struggle that’s just the way it is


----------



## nighttime

stickbow shooter said:


> I'd be fishin but Covid is kicking my butt.


Knock on wood I’ve bee lucky not getting it yet, I’m sure it will happen soon enough. Hopefully things turn around quickly for you…..


----------



## stickbow shooter

nighttime said:


> Knock on wood I’ve bee lucky not getting it yet, I’m sure it will happen soon enough. Hopefully things turn around quickly for you…..


Thanks ,it sucks.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187

Get well @stickbow shooter


----------



## stickbow shooter

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> Get well @stickbow shooter


Thank you.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

cowboy48098 said:


> Here is question from a non-Centerpin angler. What can you not do with a Centerpin? I know you can float and bottom bounce much more effectively than a spinning setup, but I assume you can't cast spoons, body baits etc? I have no idea because it's not my thing.


I've never head of anyone bottom bouncing with a centrepin. Strictly for float fishing as far as I know. Can maybe back-bounce with it, but a baitcaster seems more practical for that. Just a natural drift with only one bearing the source of resistance. Friends get way nicer drifts than i do with my baitcaster. On a king its just a riot, you're the drag. Makes things more challenging, but if it's not hard, whats the point?


----------



## deagansdad1

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> Just get off social media and go fishing. Social media rots the brain. Who cares what everyone else is using, it’s not a fad it’s fishing. If your trolling this site for info on how to catch ‘em maybe you don’t belong on the river . No offense but this isn’t an instructional site. Some people can & others struggle that’s just the way it is


I disagree. Why wouldn't someone use this site to contact someone who's passion is what they are interested in? Help them shorten the curve, more time with family. Trolling this site for info, new friendships, and when the bite is on is exactly what I use it for! If not...what is it for? Bitching and putting each other down?

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

deagansdad1 said:


> I disagree. Why wouldn't someone use this site to contact someone who's passion is what they are interested in? Help them shorten the curve, more time with family. Trolling this site for info, new friendships, and when the bite is on is exactly what I use it for! If not...what is it for? Bitching and putting each other down?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Agreed. I wouldn't be catching salmon or steelhead if it wasn't for this site.


----------



## cowboy48098

deagansdad1 said:


> I disagree. Why wouldn't someone use this site to contact someone who's passion is what they are interested in? Help them shorten the curve, more time with family. Trolling this site for info, new friendships, and when the bite is on is exactly what I use it for! If not...what is it for? Bitching and putting each other down?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Yeah I don't know what that guy's issue is. I thought that's what this site is for..........information about a passion and usually entertainment. Better than mowing grass that's for sure.


----------



## SkunkCity

I’ve learned more from this website than anywhere else. Not an instructional site… okay.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187

So you didn’t learn anything from friends or your dad or brothers? All that knowledge came from this site? Smh


----------



## SkunkCity

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> So you didn’t learn anything from friends or your dad or brothers? All that knowledge came from this site? Smh


No. That’s not what I said. I said I’ve learned a lot from this website. Not everyone had a father or friend to teach them how to fish.


----------



## Braeden R

cowboy48098 said:


> Here is question from a non-Centerpin angler. What can you not do with a Centerpin? I know you can float and bottom bounce much more effectively than a spinning setup, but I assume you can't cast spoons, body baits etc? I have no idea because it's not my thing.


There’s a few guys who will cast spoons with their centerpins, but it’s not a common practice. They catch fish though… some videos on YouTube about it.







Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Braeden R

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> So you didn’t learn anything from friends or your dad or brothers? All that knowledge came from this site? Smh


My dad never taught me how to fish. I’m the only person in my family that fishes and likes to eat fish. Starting out I learned everything by myself. It wasn’t until later on that I made friends that fished. They helped me hone my skills, but if it wasn’t for informational sites like this I wouldn’t be at the level I’m at today.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## cowboy48098

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> So you didn’t learn anything from friends or your dad or brothers? All that knowledge came from this site? Smh


I learned to snag Salmon on the Ausable River from my Dad and Gramps, but I wouldn't recommend that practice lol. Trying to change this enterprise around.


----------



## Erik

My friend John was a good center pinner. He could out fish me "most" of the time. I do think my hook to land ratio was better, but in the end he usually caught more fish than me.

I've tried it and IDK, I suspect it gets more comfortable the more you do it, but for me I don't like the huge rod and having the handle under my armpit. Very awkward feeling for me.

The only issues I've ever had with others using them is the guys who think they should be able to drift clear out to lake MI when others are trying to fish below them. I think theres some guys who get a kick out of hooking up right in front of some poor guy 100 yds down the bank. Then everyone below him has to wait like 20 minutes for him to reel it back up.
Not all CPers are that way, but some are.
I can tail out pretty good just using my conventional float rod, but not nearly as far as a center pin can. And I never tail out way down the bank if others are fishing below me.


----------



## Erik

Braeden R said:


> There’s a few guys who will cast spoons with their centerpins, but it’s not a common practice. They catch fish though… some videos on YouTube about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Theres a show I like to watch called big coast. They do alot of fishing out of BC. They troll with rods that look like center pins. I dont know if they're exactly the same but they appear to be very similar. 
Theres also a guide on the St Joe who uses them for back dropping plugs and skien.


----------



## Macs13

deagansdad1 said:


> I disagree. Why wouldn't someone use this site to contact someone who's passion is what they are interested in? Help them shorten the curve, more time with family. Trolling this site for info, new friendships, and when the bite is on is exactly what I use it for! If not...what is it for? Bitching and putting each other down?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Jeez. Over the last 3 years, this site has taught me walleye trolling, walleye jigging, perching, deer hunting, waterfowl hunting, turkey hunting, mushroom hunting, and the list goes on. I've become an effectively self sustaining meat eater due to stubborn determination and online info of which at least 90% of the good stuff is from you awesome outdoorsman. 

You're spot on especially, like you said, for us younger guys that work full time and have a family to support and kids to raise. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> So you didn’t learn anything from friends or your dad or brothers? All that knowledge came from this site? Smh


None. Not all of us are from that kind of family. What is it, like 3% of the population hunts or something like that?

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SkunkCity

Erik said:


> Theres a show I like to watch called big coast. They do alot of fishing out of BC. They troll with rods that look like center pins. I dont know if they're exactly the same but they appear to be very similar.
> Theres also a guide on the St Joe who uses them for back dropping plugs and skien.


I think those are called mooching rods. Not sure exactly how they work.


----------



## Braeden R

SkunkCity said:


> I think those are called mooching rods. Not sure exactly how they work.


Yeah, they’re mooching rods. They can be run off a downrigger like a normal rod or they clip lead to the line to get it down like they do out west. Looks like fun but a lot of work when the fish have that much space to move.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> So you didn’t learn anything from friends or your dad or brothers? All that knowledge came from this site? Smh


Nope. Dad didn't fish, I don't have any brothers, and none of my friends fish. Not like I learned _everything_ here, but certainly the lion's share of my knowledge at this point.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> Just get off social media and go fishing. Social media rots the brain. Who cares what everyone else is using, it’s not a fad it’s fishing. If your trolling this site for info on how to catch ‘em maybe you don’t belong on the river . No offense but this isn’t an instructional site. Some people can & others struggle that’s just the way it is





dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> So you didn’t learn anything from friends or your dad or brothers? All that knowledge came from this site? Smh


Take your negativity somewhere else. Nobody here on this site wants the type of message your putting out.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187

I mean it’s literally 3% of the people on this site that actually fish. The rest just talk about it and give advice about something that they have no clue about. Oh and having a fancy jet boat don’t make you a know it all either. And it’s not negativity if it’s something you don’t want to hear. Some people don’t like to hear the truth they are just used to getting likes and comments on social media to prop themselves up. Best fishing tip I could give is to lose social media and be yourself in your own style not follow in what everyone else is doing


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

If you don't like social media then why are you here? Its gotta be tough to fish and comment at the same time from your high horse.


----------



## SkunkCity

Levelpebble Angler said:


> If you don't like social media then why are you here? Its gotta be tough to fish and comment at the same time from your high horse.


----------



## Sublime505

Braeden R said:


> Yeah, they’re mooching rods. They can be run off a downrigger like a normal rod or they clip lead to the line to get it down like they do out west. Looks like fun but a lot of work when the fish have that much space to move.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


We mooched in AK it’s a ton of fun. Basically just have a look at the depth finder and drop a cut herring with a banana sinker a few above the bait. Let it hit the bottom then slowly reel it in and hang on. Not quite a thunderstick hit but a damn good one. I’ve always been curious to why it wasn’t a more popular choice here.


----------



## FishWhisperer713

It’s bagging time! Anyone know how to dye already cured eggs?


----------



## cowboy48098

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> I mean it’s literally 3% of the people on this site that actually fish. The rest just talk about it and give advice about something that they have no clue about. Oh and having a fancy jet boat don’t make you a know it all either. And it’s not negativity if it’s something you don’t want to hear. Some people don’t like to hear the truth they are just used to getting likes and comments on social media to prop themselves up. Best fishing tip I could give is to lose social media and be yourself in your own style not follow in what everyone else is doing


Sir, 
I myself only fish for Steelhead and Salmon mostly and I make one to two trips for Walleye on the East side. I get a very small window to fish for what I love which is basically a couple trips for each.
I wish I lived by a trout river because I would be fishing a lot more than I do. Unfortunately I live 3.5 hours away in Metro Detroit. The nearest river to me is the Clinton River and the only thing in there is Brown Trout, but not the Brown Trout that you're thinking of. 

I don't own a boat and I do not want one. There are three things you always rent in life: Boats, Planes and I'll let you guess the other one.

In between all that time I like to continue to increase my knowledge of what I love to do. That way I can get ready for my next big trip. Plus, I work at a desk, so what else are we suppose to do when we stare into these monitors all day.


----------



## sthlhdr_616

FishWhisperer713 said:


> It’s bagging time! Anyone know how to dye already cured eggs?
> View attachment 849044


Food Coloring works well!


----------



## cowboy48098

In case you can't find Skein this year or whatever the issue is. I was told these guys sell some good stuff. A little pricey, but I'll give it a try. 
Nate's Bait – Fishing Products (natesbait.net)


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

cowboy48098 said:


> Sir,
> I myself only fish for Steelhead and Salmon mostly and I make one to two trips for Walleye on the East side. I get a very small window to fish for what I love which is basically a couple trips for each.
> I wish I lived by a trout river because I would be fishing a lot more than I do. Unfortunately I live 3.5 hours away in Metro Detroit. The nearest river to me is the Clinton River and the only thing in there is Brown Trout, but not the Brown Trout that you're thinking of.
> 
> I don't own a boat and I do not want one. There are three things you always rent in life: Boats, Planes and I'll let you guess the other one.
> 
> In between all that time I like to continue to increase my knowledge of what I love to do. That way I can get ready for my next big trip. Plus, I work at a desk, so what else are we suppose to do when we stare into these monitors all day.


Big "browns".


----------



## riverman

Henrey’s landing in Scottville sells skein. $15 for a good size quart bag full. Been taking her skein for three weeks now from the lake


----------



## Rando Wilson

riverman said:


> Henrey’s landing in Scottville sells skein. $15 for a good size quart bag full. Been taking her skein for three weeks now from the lake


I thought this was illegal?


----------



## Erik

I'm well stocked up on eggs this year for once. Hopefully should only get better from here to Dec.


----------



## Fishndude

Rando Wilson said:


> I thought this was illegal?


You can give spawn to anyone, as long as you acquired it legally. If the person who receives it is licensed to sell spawn, they can legall re-sell it, cured.


----------



## Rando Wilson

Is this true with steelhead spawn also?


----------



## Matt3ddsteel

Rando Wilson said:


> Is this true with steelhead spawn also?


No, selling steelhead spawn is illegal.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Kool-aid is awesome for coloring eggs. Plus sugar, I've found kings love skein when u add it


----------



## Krystalflash

FishWhisperer713 said:


> It’s bagging time! Anyone know how to dye already cured eggs?
> View attachment 849044


My 2 cents….you mentioned already cured….not sure what cure you used, but I’ve had luck with strawberry jello..not cherry or any citrus flavour. Just put the powder on and mix. Back to the fridge for a day. They look good, just as is..just my opinion.


----------



## Fishndude

Nates Baits has great egg cures in different colors. You can use cures on already cured eggs. If you already cured the eggs, why didn't use just use a cure with dye the first time? Those look just river-cured to me, and I've river cured a lot of Salmon eggs.


----------



## Krystalflash

I haven’t been to Mi NW in couple years….do they still put the dumpster at the top of the stairs on the south side of Tippy? If so how long will be be before you have to wear a respirator to walk past it…lol.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Yep they get a little ripe.


----------



## cowboy48098

Krystalflash said:


> I haven’t been to Mi NW in couple years….do they still put the dumpster at the top of the stairs on the south side of Tippy? If so how long will be be before you have to wear a respirator to walk past it…lol.


I stood under the fish cleaning station last year in a down pour.
Watching the amount of blood and gunk pour out of that dumpster I thought I was in that movie The Shining.


----------



## SkunkCity

Found some good pods of fish today. Could not seem to land them. Probably need to beef up my leader as I had a handful of fish break me off.


----------



## cowboy48098

SkunkCity said:


> Found some good pods of fish today. Could not seem to land them. Probably need to beef up my leader as I had a handful of fish break me off.


Nice. What size leader you using?


----------



## SkunkCity

cowboy48098 said:


> Nice. What size leader you using?


A foot and a half 😂 With my centerpin , of course.


----------



## riverbob

SkunkCity said:


> A foot and a half 😂 With my centerpin , of course.


turn your light on, he said beef up, witch means poundage , not length, or was that a funny n it went right over my head


----------



## michcats

I will be back at it next weekend sounds like fish are starting to move in little by little i could see the charter boats were real close last weekend so should be good here on out lets get em fellas


----------



## Braeden R

Fished with skunk today was a good day, but a lot of hot fish.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## cowboy48098

SkunkCity said:


> A foot and a half 😂 With my centerpin , of course.


I meant poundage.

Where you guys fishing at? The Big M?


----------



## cowboy48098

michcats said:


> I will be back at it next weekend sounds like fish are starting to move in little by little i could see the charter boats were real close last weekend so should be good here on out lets get em fellas


Lucky! I got to wait till the end of next month, but I'll be there for 5 days.


----------



## SkunkCity

cowboy48098 said:


> I meant poundage.
> 
> Where you guys fishing at? The Big M?


My bad. I was running 15 lb.


----------



## cowboy48098

SkunkCity said:


> My bad. I was running 15 lb. Fishing a trib.


15lb and they're breaking off...wow.
I've always used 8lb for my leaders and never had an issue.


----------



## SkunkCity

cowboy48098 said:


> 15lb and they're breaking off...wow.
> I've always used 8lb for my leaders and never had an issue.


Normally, 15 is fine. These fish were pretty fresh.


----------



## Braeden R

cowboy48098 said:


> 15lb and they're breaking off...wow.
> I've always used 8lb for my leaders and never had an issue.


Fishing wood makes it a challenge to land them 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout

Looks like the 2022 Master Angler patch features a Chinook salmon. 













Might have to apply for one this year to add to the collection.


----------



## Mrfish989

When curing skein. What color do u guys prefer. Red. Or pink. And to u cure the whole skein or cut into chunks before curing 

Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cowboy48098

Just doing some research and I see the Platte gets almost 700,000 Cohos stocked. More than any other Michigan river by many fold.

What's up with that?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Mrfish989 said:


> When curing skein. What color do u guys prefer. Red. Or pink. And to u cure the whole skein or cut into chunks before curing
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I'm a red guy...sometimes I will do orange but mostly all red. Chartreuse every once in awhile


----------



## Braeden R

cowboy48098 said:


> Just doing some research and I see the Platte gets almost 700,000 Cohos stocked. More than any other Michigan river by many fold.
> 
> What's up with that?
> 
> View attachment 849431


Just where they do the egg take.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Braeden R

Mrfish989 said:


> When curing skein. What color do u guys prefer. Red. Or pink. And to u cure the whole skein or cut into chunks before curing
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Red and chunks before curing 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I cure first, let dry a tad and then into chunks and borax


----------



## nighttime

Don’t cut first. Butterfly egg side up don’t cut through skien doing so. Then flip and get cure on skin side first. Insures skin part is covered properly. Then using gloves sprinkle egg side up, opening the rows and working cure in gently. I cut up after in two price sized chucks, always can cut down to size at that point. Hmm and borax like lots of it, for me at least


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Oh I forgot to say kool-aid and suger with the borax


----------



## Mrfish989

Thanks guys appreciate the input. 

Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ojh

We butterfly the skein and use the red ProCure, borax to toughen them up, we leave the skein whole and slice pieces when in the boat fishing. At the end of the season we vacuum pack & freeze the whole skeins for the next year, they work really good, I'm not sure the frozen/vacpack'd don't actually work better than the fresh.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Fished Friday afternoon with no luck. Checked out some new water, so it was still a success. Buddy went back yesterday morning and landed one and was seeing much more movement than two days prior. Already a lot of people out searching. I think it's going to be a busy season


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I can't wait... only 2 weeks left


----------



## SkunkCity

We must have gotten lucky where we were because there were three of us and we hooked (23) fish in about four hours. I saw quite a few moving as well.


----------



## jmaddog8807

I got a pretty good idea what river you were on Skunk


----------



## deagansdad1

SkunkCity said:


> We must have gotten lucky where we were because there were three of us and we hooked (23) fish in about four hours. I saw quite a few moving as well.


They must have really been "biting"

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkunkCity

deagansdad1 said:


> They must have really been "biting"
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


They were. I hooked every single one on skein and a float. No need to make baseless accusations.


----------



## nighttime

I had some up and down reports from weekend and or later last week. Buddy couldn’t keep ‘em buttoned but got into them pretty good Thursday and found a few players Saturday, other few friends hooked a couple but didn’t do very good but seen some but low numbers where they were at


----------



## Macs13

To those that have been up there, how are the water levels on the mentionable rivers like the Big M, PM, etc? 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cowboy48098

SkunkCity said:


> We must have gotten lucky where we were because there were three of us and we hooked (23) fish in about four hours. I saw quite a few moving as well.


Name that River Skunk. I got a 9 footer ready to rock and roll. 🤣
(Pre-Tied of course)


----------



## cowboy48098

Macs13 said:


> To those that have been up there, how are the water levels on the mentionable rivers like the Big M, PM, etc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The Big M was low last weekend.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

cowboy48098 said:


> The Big M was low last weekend.


Ill second that, clear as well. Im not usually up this early, it was cool seeing some bottom features that I never seen before.


----------



## SkunkCity

cowboy48098 said:


> Name that River Skunk. I got a 9 footer ready to rock and roll. 🤣
> (Pre-Tied of course)


🤐


----------



## Mr Burgundy

He was fashin o ver dere!!


----------



## deagansdad1

SkunkCity said:


> They were. I hooked every single one on skein and a float. No need to make baseless accusations.


Well then that is a stellar amount of hookups!

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ojh

Macs13 said:


> To those that have been up there, how are the water levels on the mentionable rivers like the Big M, PM, etc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Here's the water temp & flow on the Big M at Tippy:


USGS Current Conditions for USGS 04125550 MANISTEE RIVER NEAR WELLSTON, MI x


----------



## Braeden R

deagansdad1 said:


> They must have really been "biting"
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


If you look at my latest post with a fish in it you’ll see the skein in its throat. Most of the fish were too hot to land. They either brought us into the wood or broke us off. We needed 20lb leader, but only had 15lb at the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Clum

Braeden R said:


> If you look at my latest post with a fish in it you’ll see the skein in its throat. Most of the fish were too hot to land. They either brought us into the wood or broke us off. We needed 20lb leader, but only had 15lb at the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


"20lb test is a bit overkill, i dont seem to have a problem using 8" 

Incoming.


----------



## eagle eyes

riverman said:


> Henrey’s landing in Scottville sells skein. $15 for a good size quart bag full. Been taking her skein for three weeks now from the lake


Do they take orders online or by phone? Or in person? Thanks


----------



## Erik

Haven't been by Henrys in many years. Last time I was there he had a sign hanging above a huge bucket of torpedos that said, "my lures are legal, enough said".


----------



## Mr Burgundy

1 week from Thursday.... its almost time


----------



## SkunkCity

I'll be back out Saturday morning.


----------



## cowboy48098

SkunkCity said:


> I'll be back out Saturday morning.


You're lucky you live so close to good Salmon fishing.


----------



## SkunkCity

cowboy48098 said:


> You're lucky you live so close to good Salmon fishing.


I agree. I’m headed a couple hours south this weekend, but I am fortunate to have a river with anadromous fish a few blocks from my house!


----------



## FishWhisperer713

Gonna be up for three days this weekend looking around.


----------



## michcats

Im hauling the boat to the eastside to try to get on fish going to wait another week to head north will see what happens


----------



## deagansdad1

Braeden R said:


> If you look at my latest post with a fish in it you’ll see the skein in its throat. Most of the fish were too hot to land. They either brought us into the wood or broke us off. We needed 20lb leader, but only had 15lb at the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


That's crazy i didnt think they bite that good/often. I'll be a first time skeiner this year. I made some sunday should I freeze or leave on top of cold fridge in garage? Using it in a month.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

Walked a couple miles of river today and didn’t see a fish. Saw two last week on the same walk. I’d say another week and a half to two weeks depending on weather we should be good to go


----------



## ausable_steelhead

deagansdad1 said:


> That's crazy i didnt think they bite that good/often. I'll be a first time skeiner this year. I made some sunday should I freeze or leave on top of cold fridge in garage? Using it in a month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Salmon can get really easy fishing skein or spawn bags. Literally a bite every other drift and sometimes multiple in row when it’s good. It’s the single best way to hook the most biting salmon in your life. We used to do numbers off Oscoda’s north pier that would blow your mind.


----------



## nighttime

Definitely can kill em on roe,I’ve turned a few snaggers in my day to floats and hardware… but I never had a hardware day where I’ve landed 20, but on eggs yes, like 22 was my pb, by 2:00 and done for days after lol. Those fish were staged out and later September. Seen big pushes early and good luck holding on to all of the them
.Learn the right way and you’ll never look back also will be rewarded with catches… once you experience it, you get it…I can’t stand a snagged fish on my line, much rather have that bull head shake!!


----------



## cowboy48098

ausable_steelhead said:


> Salmon can get really easy fishing skein or spawn bags. Literally a bite every other drift and sometimes multiple in row when it’s good. It’s the single best way to hook the most biting salmon in your life. We used to do numbers off Oscoda’s north pier that would blow your mind.


The North Pier in Oscoda! Haven't heard that one in awhile. I'm surprised I'm still alive the number of times I did that suicide trip. The best part was when the DNR cut the I-beam out from the seawall to keep people from going out there. To remedy this some locals replaced it with a 4 x 4 that was hanging by a cable that just swung back and forth, but don't fall off that I-beam or you would be done in cold weather. 

Fishing was good though if you made it LOL.


----------



## Braeden R

deagansdad1 said:


> That's crazy i didnt think they bite that good/often. I'll be a first time skeiner this year. I made some sunday should I freeze or leave on top of cold fridge in garage? Using it in a month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


I prefer to freeze everything that I’m not using in two weeks. It comes out well if you use freezer bags and get all the air out of the bag. I personally use mason jars because they protect the eggs(from freezer burn and getting crushed). Both methods work.


View attachment 849884



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jmaddog8807

Braeden R said:


> I prefer to freeze everything that I’m not using in two weeks. It comes out well if you use freezer bags and get all the air out of the bag. I personally use mason jars because they protect the eggs(from freezer burn and getting crushed). Both methods work.
> 
> 
> View attachment 849884
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


My buddy will literally pull his chunks of skein out of the freezer before he leaves in the morning to meet me at the river. First few drifts that chunk will still be frozen and basically thaw in the river as it floats. It's crazy, but it does stay on the hook good and it catches fish. Just proves, there's no right way or best way, each day is different. Heading out today after work to check a few spots. Will make a game plan from there for the weekend. Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## wildcoy73

have a gallon bag frozen from last fall.
hopefully i can thaw it out in a bucket of river water than cure it.
was late when i made it home and had to leave town, so threw it in the freezer.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FishWhisperer713

Question for the float guys. What size floats do you use on the smaller rivers?


----------



## Erik

I'm leaving shortly. Boats all packed and ready. Have to finish a few jobs then I'm off the next 3 days. Wish it wasn't going to be so warm. I don't expect to fish the river. Maybe, but probably not. I'm going to explore some harbors and bays. Even if I dont catch one at least its better than working.


----------



## jmaddog8807

FishWhisperer713 said:


> Question for the float guys. What size floats do you use on the smaller rivers?


8s, 11s, 15s. If I had to choose one size to cut down on cost, 15 would be my choice.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Ojh said:


> We'll be heading up to the BigM on the 16th for a little fishin. I don't expect to have good fishing this year but the catching isn't as important to me as being on the river for a few weeks. Just me in my little boat workin the holes, it don't get better than that.


I guess that's the difference between some people. I always expect to catch fish, and still enjoy it even if I don't. 

This ones from the other day. Tippy.....


----------



## Ojh

cowboy48098 said:


> Why would you not expect to have good fishing?


4 years ago the fishing was poor, ie, not many fish & the BigM isn't a stocked river.


----------



## cowboy48098

Ojh said:


> 4 years ago the fishing was poor, ie, not many fish & the BigM isn't a stocked river.


Hmmmm, well I'm an Ausable River refugee and I'm relatively new to fishing that side of the State, so I can't comment on past fishing in the Big M, but from what I've seen its been stocked for many years. 
So far the last few years I've had good luck fishing it.


----------



## Gabe T

michcats said:


> Nice job !!!! Was it real busy people wise? How late did you stay


Stayed still abt 5am


----------



## kaverorzi

Curious about the gloves in the hero shots.
I guess I've never noticed anyone with them before and just wondering why? Just to keep the hands dry or are they like kevlar or something?
Thanks.


----------



## jatc

kaverorzi said:


> Curious about the gloves in the hero shots.
> I guess I've never noticed anyone with them before and just wondering why? Just to keep the hands dry or are they like kevlar or something?
> Thanks.


Much easier to grip the fish especially if you tail them for landing instead of using a net. I don’t carry a net on the river when bank fishing anymore.

Also helps protect a little bit against the jewelry stuck in the fish courtesy of the light leader guys that brag about going 8 for 27 yesterday.


----------



## Ojh

cowboy48098 said:


> Hmmmm, well I'm an Ausable River refugee and I'm relatively new to fishing that side of the State, so I can't comment on past fishing in the Big M, but from what I've seen its been stocked for many years.
> So far the last few years I've had good luck fishing it.


BigM has been natural only reproduction for a good while, the last time any stocking was done was in 2016, there were several years where they stocked 20,000 or less fish, if you go back 20yrs they'd stock nearly 100,000 fish. I am not complaining, I think the DNR has done a fine job and knowing that I caught a natural run fish is rewarding to me.


----------



## jmaddog8807

kaverorzi said:


> Curious about the gloves in the hero shots.
> I guess I've never noticed anyone with them before and just wondering why? Just to keep the hands dry or are they like kevlar or something?
> Thanks.


The gloves in the "hero" shot are used for one purpose, keep the skein cure off my hands. It can be nasty after a whole day or multiple days of fishing. Plus, I think I'm allergic to it when I get a lot on my hands. Pink fingers on Monday morning at work was always a good laugh though.


----------



## GreasyBassin

michcats said:


> Nice job !!!! Was it real busy people wise? How late did you stay


It was not terrible. I fished from midnight-10am went 0-1 lol floated skein above coffer in the morning hours


----------



## GreasyBassin

Was finally able to link up with Gabe! We had a blast fishing together last night. He landed his first tippy king and I got to be the net man so that was cool. I personally went 0-1 hooked up on like my 10th cast, fought it for a good 4 minutes and it took me over the coffer lol. You’ll have that when running 20main and 14lb leader lol. All in all it was a great night at one of my all time favorite places to fish in Michigan.


----------



## cowboy48098

GreasyBassin said:


> View attachment 850278
> Was finally able to link up with Gabe! We had a blast fishing together last night. He landed his first tippy king and I got to be the net man so that was cool. I personally went 0-1 hooked up on like my 10th cast, fought it for a good 4 minutes and it took me over the coffer lol. You’ll have that when running 20main and 14lb leader lol. All in all it was a great night at one of my all time favorite places to fish in Michigan.


How dare you fish with those spinning setups. Must be flossing. Kings only hit on Skein or bags from a Centerpin and only if you float them lol.
Any other way is flossing lol.


----------



## GreasyBassin

cowboy48098 said:


> How dare you fish with those spinning setups. Must be flossing. Kings only hit on Skein or bags from a Centerpin and only if you float them lol.
> Any other way is flossing lol.


I could honestly care less I just like catching fish. I’m a walleye guy being from the east side but I live for this chrome stuff. Slowly makin the transition I learned how to floss first.(no shame in my game) a friend of mine and myself had no idea where to start 5 years ago, so we made the trip to tippy with some junk 8”6 rods and the wrong line reels everything 2 dumb 21 year olds 7 times consistently hooking up but never landed a fish until the 8th trip of the season in like October we met this guy down at there named Randy who showed us how to properly floss, and it worked and we landed some fish and now every year we go a few times just for fun, I don’t mind the hate people will throw on me it’s all good everyone’s fished at tippy dam. I mostly catch and release period. I just enjoy the fight. I will keep a hen or 2 early season while jigging in the lakes but for the most part I release all my salmon and steelhead. The last 2 seasons I seem to go to tippy less and less and slowly learn this bobber and skein and hardware bite thing. I’m not very good yet lol.


----------



## michcats

Im sticking to my game plan jumping on 94 east boat is coming with lol i was sick a couple weeks ago didnt see a fish all weekend but i could clearly see where all the charter boats were and my lil tin can can get out that far never again lol


----------



## cowboy48098

GreasyBassin said:


> I could honestly care less I just like catching fish. I’m a walleye guy being from the east side but I live for this chrome stuff. Slowly makin the transition I learned how to floss first.(no shame in my game) a friend of mine and myself had no idea where to start 5 years ago, so we made the trip to tippy with some junk 8”6 rods and the wrong line reels everything 2 dumb 21 year olds 7 times consistently hooking up but never landed a fish until the 8th trip of the season in like October we met this guy down at there named Randy who showed us how to properly floss, and it worked and we landed some fish and now every year we go a few times just for fun, I don’t mind the hate people will throw on me it’s all good everyone’s fished at tippy dam. I mostly catch and release period. I just enjoy the fight. I will keep a hen or 2 early season while jigging in the lakes but for the most part I release all my salmon and steelhead. The last 2 seasons I seem to go to tippy less and less and slowly learn this bobber and skein and hardware bite thing. I’m not very good yet lol.
> View attachment 850298


Don't let the Orvis crowd tell you it's flossing. There isn't that many Salmon in the system to make that valid.
This isn't Alaska.
Bouncing a bag or skein two feet off the bottom is no different than floating it two feet off the bottom.
Every Salmon I've ever caught with this technique has been in the interior of the mouth, not the outer side of the mouth.


----------



## riverman

cowboy48098 said:


> Don't let the Orvis crowd tell you it's flossing. There isn't that many Salmon in the system to make that valid.
> This isn't Alaska.
> Bouncing a bag or skein two feet off the bottom is no different than floating it two feet off the bottom.
> Every Salmon I've ever caught with this technique has been in the interior of the mouth, not the outer side of the mouth.


And as you said earlier in another post, a leader of braid works just fine!!! Have to say you are a fishing guru


----------



## cowboy48098

riverman said:


> And as you said earlier in another post, a leader of braid works just fine!!! Have to say you are a fishing guru


I don't think I said that. I don't use braid.


----------



## riverman

riverman said:


> And as you said earlier in another post, a leader of braid works just fine!!! Have to say you are a fishing guru


. I know I read a post from you stating you used braid as a leader, wish I had responded then, long story short, why don’t you take a vacation from this site and post some pictures of mouth hooked fish you catch. We need a break


----------



## SkunkCity

riverman said:


> . I know I read a post from you stating you used braid as a leader, wish I had responded then, long story short, why don’t you take a vacation from this site and post some pictures of mouth hooked fish you catch. We need a break


👍🏼


----------



## nighttime

Hmm looking at 10day forecast. Right now in need of rain for most part and good soaker would be nice.
My sons and I fished half dozen hours Thursday evening and later morning today.
Shore fished Thursday for couple hours, hooked one and lost that stump donkey. Shortly after kids ended up soaked and muddy after wrestling each other, short trip but got to fight a fish. Dropped boat in for a ride today ended up finding a few bites and hooked one, lost one.

stupid sliding rings on redline snapped mid fight on the fish we landed. My son looks at me and says dude reel came off lol, somehow still had it in his hand. Lucky after happening a few times seen it was spilt and had electrical tape on boat for quick wrapping.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

nighttime said:


> Hmm looking at 10day forecast. Right now in need of rain for most part and good soaker would be nice.
> My sons and I fished half dozen hours Thursday evening and later morning today.
> Shore fished Thursday for couple hours, hooked one and lost that stump donkey. Shortly after kids ended up soaked and muddy after wrestling each other, short trip but got to fight a fish. Dropped boat in for a ride today ended up finding a few bites and hooked one, lost one.
> 
> stupid sliding rings on redline snapped mid fight on the fish we landed. My son looks at me and says dude reel came off lol, somehow still had it in his hand. Lucky after happening a few times seen it was spilt and had electrical tape on boat for quick wrapping.
> View attachment 850331


Nice work!!


----------



## Krystalflash

cowboy48098 said:


> Here is question from a non-Centerpin angler. What can you not do with a Centerpin? I know you can float and bottom bounce much more effectively than a spinning setup, but I assume you can't cast spoons, body baits etc? I have no idea because it's not my thing.


I’ve bounced with my CP…mostly on smaller water. Bombing a pencil sinker or spoon can be done, but depending on you’re casting style it does lead to line twist and aggravation. The question might be..What does a CP do that a longer spinning rig won’t do? Other then a bit better trotting control down stream…not much. Some find the battle on a CP to be the attraction. Like I mentioned, I would float all day with a spinning set up…and would not have any concerns. In fact when it’s bitter cold…that’s all I do. Let’s just say….I have helped many to get in to stream fishing steelhead. I always suggest a quality spinning set up to start. Having said that…no way will I ever give up a CP. 😝


----------



## Braeden R

Fished today with skunk… went 0/8. All big fish near wood. Not much you can do there. Used the baitcaster today and noticed a difference in how the drift is vs the pin. Still fishes well, just not as easy and smooth as a pin.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## cowboy48098

riverman said:


> . I know I read a post from you stating you used braid as a leader, wish I had responded then, long story short, why don’t you take a vacation from this site and post some pictures of mouth hooked fish you catch. We need a break


Have you found that "braid" post yet lol?
Just relax man. Take your blood pressure medicine, pop a couple Nitroglycerine tabs, and sit back and turn on the TV.
There is no reason to be so serious because others believe in different tactics and techniques.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187

Don’t get so worked up most of these cidiots don’t even fish let alone know how to rig a rod. They troll posts for a reaction. You’ve gotten your reaction now move on and wait for another photo to be posted


----------



## Erik

River is really low. Had trouble getting my prop boat up from HB. I managed but it was not easy. 
Thurs afternoon fished till dark. Knew better but hey just gotta go slow right? I still know the river mostly. 
Man it was pitch blackness. No moon. Light on my boat just glare hard to see. Bugs were crazy!
Theres some wood all the way across the river just above the power lines. Only one spot to get prop through. Coming back after dark got stuck there for a bit. Polished my prop 
Fishing should get good for laborday weekend.


----------



## ToppDogg

I just don't understand the no drag bit I’ve about had my thumb torn off with drag ???but if you like it fish it !!!


----------



## FishWhisperer713

Checked 3 rivers this weekend. Wasn’t much going on. Some fish, but not enough to write home about.


----------



## SkunkCity

I saw more fish last weekend than I did this weekend. A lot of the fish that were in the river I fished likely dispersed throughout the system. The bite also died off pretty quickly after the sun came out.


----------



## FishWhisperer713

Should be some fresh ones after this rain tonight. My guess is two weeks before we get a big run.


----------



## cowboy48098

Lots of sunny and beautiful days "predicted" for September. Of course we can't trust the Weatherman, but I myself only gets a solid 5-6 days to go after them. 
End of September is looking like it.


----------



## Admiraljohn

SkunkCity said:


> I saw more fish last weekend than I did this weekend. A lot of the fish that were in the river I fished likely dispersed throughout the system. The bite also died off pretty quickly after the sun came out.


If we get a nice rain with harbors that We know are already loaded with fish it's on.


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

cowboy48098 said:


> Lots of sunny and beautiful days "predicted" for September. Of course we can't trust the Weatherman, but I myself only gets a solid 5-6 days to go after them.
> End of September is looking like it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 850507


That doesn’t look great, but if we get some rain tonight there will be a push from the loaded harbors. Besides that those long term forecasts are usually as useless as nipples on a bull lol


----------



## cowboy48098

Outdoorsman1997 said:


> That doesn’t look great, but if we get some rain tonight there will be a push from the loaded harbors. Besides that those long term forecasts are usually as useless as nipples on a bull lol


I agree 100%. Hoping it changes, which I'm sure it will. The crappier the weather equals fewer anglers besides the hardcore guys.


----------



## jumbojake

Imo wit dem storms commin inn! dose kangs ain't waiting on cool weather no moe especially being mainly natural fash.them rivers are about to Bang!! jumbojosh and I are setting out da doe tomorrow do good and have a safe fun season ya captains n landlubbers


----------



## Mr Burgundy

jumbojake said:


> Imo wit dem storms commin inn! dose kangs ain't waiting on cool weather no moe especially being mainly natural fash.them rivers are about to Bang!! jumbojosh and I are setting out da doe tomorrow do good and have a safe fun season ya captains n landlubbers


Hell yeah... jumbo crew in da house, dem fash o vere dere are in dat trouble!!!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I've got a crew of hooligans headed up this weekend, gonna be riot!!!


----------



## jumbojake

Mr Burgundy said:


> I've got a crew of hooligans headed up this weekend, gonna be riot!!!


I'll keep ya posted dare captain I gota be over dare fur 6 days we should hook up de pirates n hooligans fur dat Kangfever sounds choice!!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Lol I will see what the boys wanna do.. u bringing the boat? Sounds like dat dar jiggin is wer it at...


----------



## jmaddog8807

We found a few fish this weekend, but definitely was not easy getting to them. My Apple Watch said 17 miles hiked in two days of fishing. We tried finding new access points, and drove all over some two tracks, walked all over the woods, got lost a few times. But, none the less, we learned some new spots and learned some spots we will never walk again LOL. Always good to get out on the water.


----------



## TheChromologist

Fished a northern lake Michigan trib Friday, fishing was good before the snaggers/flossers came out in droves and posted up in every hole all night. Bobber/skein is about the only way I enjoy catching kings anymore and it sucks when the bite gets shut down by a bunch of heathens sticking egg flies in them and blowing out the holes all night. It seems nobody can keep anything secret for more than a few hours these days, as it went from one or 2 snaggers around last weekend to 20 or 30 this weekend. Shame.


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

Mr Burgundy said:


> Daughter helped with this beauty this morning


Wow that egg wagon hasn’t been in the river long at all


----------



## MoJoRisin'

Fish showed up.....clowns are arriving right on time. 🤡


----------



## Mr Burgundy

MoJoRisin' said:


> Fish showed up.....clowns are arriving right on time. 🤡


Was that meant towards me?


----------



## SkunkCity

It was a struggle for us today. Saw a lot of fish but they weren’t very bitey.


----------



## Ojh

MT2MI said:


> I'm sure most are looking for reports, but I have a quick tackle question. What kind of line and test do most use for throwing spinners/thunder sticks for river kings? Mono/flouro/braid/braid w/leader?
> Thanks


I use Power Pro 20lb braid, no leader, for spinner or crankbait, 30lb is good, I can't really tell much of a difference.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Power pro for the win on hardware...


----------



## riverman

Ojh said:


> I use Power Pro 20lb braid, no leader, for spinner or crankbait, 30lb is good, I can't really tell much of a difference.


Little trick for braid throwing thunder sticks is to tie in about twenty inches of mono to the plug. Will prevent hooks from fouling in the braid when casting


----------



## piscatorial warrior

riverman said:


> Little trick for braid throwing thunder sticks is to tie in about twenty inches of mono to the plug. Will prevent hooks from fouling in the braid when casting



Awesome suggestion! What's your favorite knot for joining braid to mono?


----------



## FishWhisperer713

piscatorial warrior said:


> Awesome suggestion! What's your favorite knot for joining braid to mono?


Alberto knot is easy and works great. If you’re throwing spinners buy some swivels to tie the leader to. Will help with line twist


----------



## riverman

piscatorial warrior said:


> Awesome suggestion! What's your favorite knot for joining braid to mono?


Uni


----------



## riverman

Little things off the cabin wall after many years on the pm. We would have called the fish with all this, a six dollar fish. Still holds the record


----------



## riverman

A


----------



## riverman

A







bigger always better, right?


----------



## riverman

A


----------



## riverman

A


----------



## riverman

Two very nice rods and reels left on the bank, enough nets for Walmart, fly boxes full of flies, a wood hand made net by a Baldwin resident that was lost during hex, that I tried in vane to return to its owner, lots of cold beer, a pill bottle with the best hash I have ever smoked, I phone and wallet full of cash, returned to the Chicago residence with all the cash, the list is endless. The stories I could tell never end. Actually refused $100 bucks one night taking a couple of kids so high on acid home to their vacationing parents. Yes the skanky salmon tied to the side of the canoe also went with them. Some talk here about yahoo’s showing up now, the orvis crowd, ect. Take it from a person who just likes to fish. It’s salmon season, have fun. You are no better than the fisherman next to you


----------



## nighttime

Yeah those fly only sections don’t seem to legit after that picture. Amazing what you find during salmon season. Trash is almost worst than the snagging to me. I seen trash weeks ago, just bs, pisses me off. Picked a few cans up but I wish I had brought my landing net to pack trash out. Sometimes you have to look the other way when you can’t fix every situation. I tell my sons all the time absolutely don’t liter, be respectful.
If I turn one snagger away from it by teaching them, then I’ve done good that year, maybe his friends will catch on……


----------



## cowboy48098

riverman said:


> Two very nice rods and reels left on the bank, enough nets for Walmart, fly boxes full of flies, a wood hand made net by a Baldwin resident that was lost during hex, that I tried in vane to return to its owner, lots of cold beer, a pill bottle with the best hash I have ever smoked, I phone and wallet full of cash, returned to the Chicago residence with all the cash, the list is endless. The stories I could tell never end. Actually refused $100 bucks one night taking a couple of kids so high on acid home to their vacationing parents. Yes the skanky salmon tied to the side of the canoe also went with them. Some talk here about yahoo’s showing up now, the orvis crowd, ect. Take it from a person who just likes to fish. It’s salmon season, have fun. You are no better than the fisherman next to you


----------



## riverman

IMG_10092




__
riverman


__
Nov 19, 2011


__
1









nighttime said:


> Yeah those fly only sections don’t seem to legit after that picture. Amazing what you find during salmon season. Trash is almost worst than the snagging to me. I seen trash weeks ago, just bs, pisses me off. Picked a few cans up but I wish I had brought my landing net to pack trash out. Sometimes you have to look the other way when you can’t fix every situation. I tell my sons all the time absolutely don’t liter, be respectful.
> If I turn one snagger away from it by teaching them, then I’ve done good that year, maybe his friends will catch on……


Our cabin is way below the special needs water. Flies in salmon start at the first gravel bar on the river. As far as trash, it’s going to happen, pack a garbage bag and pick it up. Like I said it’s salmon season. Landowner down stream from me woke up one morning with two people passed out in her yard years ago. The sight of big fish is a wet dream for a lot of people. It is never going to change so accept it and take care of the river. BBT does their annual Fall River clean up. Funny how these eye sore disappear after I called them out


----------



## riverman

Fraley is a friend and totally knows where I am coming from. Too bad he left the site years ago. There are times I wonder why I am still here posting


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

riverman said:


> View attachment 851413
> 
> Little things off the cabin wall after many years on the pm. We would have called the fish with all this, a six dollar fish. Still holds the record


This wad was in the first salmon I ever caught at tippy.


----------



## MoJoRisin'

Mr Burgundy said:


> Was that meant towards me?


Don't worry.....you're fine...lol 

Where I'm at we see it all...good and bad and evil. 

I don't river fish...so it's different watching full variety


----------



## riverman

cowboy48098 said:


> View attachment 851421


You are a reason so many good people left this site. Really dude, explain your reasoning for this post


----------



## Cohojoe

Mr Burgundy said:


> Put some time in with my daughter tonight. Was an absolute blast


Love that. Keep the tradition going in the family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Cohojoe said:


> Love that. Keep the tradition going in the family.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


She had sooooo much fun, just warmed my heart to share that with her... tnks for the kind words


----------



## Botiz

riverman said:


> View attachment 851419
> 
> A


That’s really cool. Did you just print it off black and white or was there any more to it?


----------



## Walleyeguy10

Gabe T said:


> jUsT bElOw cOnCrEtE dAmS
> My brother I fish the big lake, dams, piers, open rivers, ****in everything for em
> Let people fish how they wanna fish
> Another generation or two and the rivers are gonna be friggin empty
> People my age don’t do a damn thing but sit on their ass and play video games and watch tiktok on their phone
> I have to beg some of my friends to hit the big lake with me
> They’d rather sit in their ass and play ***** apex legends
> Fished the big lake this mornin and I’m hittin tippy tonight


Dude I feel your pain nobody ever wants to fish! And I deleted all my social media and it’s the best choice I’ve ever made!!


----------



## cowboy48098

riverman said:


> You are a reason so many good people left this site. Really dude, explain your reasoning for this post


Dude, I'm not the reason so many people have left this site. Whitetail was a great contributor.


----------



## cowboy48098

riverman said:


> You are a reason so many good people left this site. Really dude, explain your reasoning for this post


Explain my reasoning of my post? 
Dont you put me down every chance you get?

You probably didn't even catch that Salmon you posted. That Salmon beached itself and said....I'm done, just take a pic and let me go live a free life.

Explain my reasoning of my post...ughhh.


----------



## Gabe T

Got a nice chrome hen at tippy tn
My uncle Bert and my buddy @jwestbury1105 posted a skunk


----------



## wildcoy73

believe i tailed hook one tonight down south.
drag tight with 15lb test and he was off to the races.
had him on for 5 minutes.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jmaddog8807

Was a hell of a start to the weekend. Spent the first 4 hours of our float on the first three bends. Fish were loaded. Ended up spending most of the afternoon just floating back to the car exploring the new water. Broke in the raft too for the first time. Awesome day! Back out the door for another day on the water.


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Whitetail is a bum!


----------



## Ojh

riverman said:


> IMG_10092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> riverman
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 19, 2011
> 
> 
> __
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our cabin is way below the special needs water. Flies in salmon start at the first gravel bar on the river. As far as trash, it’s going to happen, pack a garbage bag and pick it up. Like I said it’s salmon season. Landowner down stream from me woke up one morning with two people passed out in her yard years ago. The sight of big fish is a wet dream for a lot of people. It is never going to change so accept it and take care of the river. BBT does their annual Fall River clean up. Funny how these eye sore disappear after I called them out


Looking at the rigging etc it looks to me like there are only a few different snaggers working the hole.


----------



## Manolin

Hey, some of those were mine!


----------



## riverman

the Labor Day drift boat parade on a mid section must have been canceled this year. Quietest day ever for a holiday Saturday. Heard the lower river was the place to be!! Spent the morning with Steve from bbt fishing a hole and his client, a young man at the ripe age of seventh grade. So much fun!! He had us all rolling with laughter. Sticks, flies, and bobber dropping. Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday weekend, including you cowboy. I was off my meds last night!!!!!!!!! Back to Lake Michigan tomorrow


----------



## Mr Burgundy

The trib I fished briefly tonight is loaded with people.. spent a few mins and landed the beautiful lil girl and then called it a night. Bout to hit it HARD with the hooligan squad starting tomorrow!


----------



## 2manyfish

Fished the lower PM yesterday and today. Not many boats for a holiday weekend. Fishing was slow.


----------



## bansheejoel

Mr Burgundy said:


> The trib I fished briefly tonight is loaded with people.. spent a few mins and landed the beautiful lil girl and then called it a night. Bout to hit it HARD with the hooligan squad starting tomorrow!


Looks pretty fresh. Definitely some prime skein to be had here. Nice job


----------



## FishWhisperer713

jmaddog8807 said:


> Was a hell of a start to the weekend. Spent the first 4 hours of our float on the first three bends. Fish were loaded. Ended up spending most of the afternoon just floating back to the car exploring the new water. Broke in the raft too for the first time. Awesome day! Back out the door for another day on the water.
> View attachment 851472
> 
> View attachment 851473
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


The raft worth the money? Was thinking of picking up something similar.


----------



## dinoday

The wife and I are going up for a week starting this Friday and I see a good chance of rain on the weather Sunday, Monday and Tuesday with at least some chance every day.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Well, after Friday's adventure, I was looking pretty forward to the weekend and trying to get my brother and girlfriend on some fish. We could only fish the mornings, but we got up early and fished pretty hard until around 1ish Saturday and Sunday. I spent the majority of time baiting skein and tying egg loops since my brother doesn't really salmon fish. Saturday morning the bite was okay, but after that, it seemed to shut off for us at least. They went 1/6 Saturday morning. Got my bro his first bobber down salmon. Sunday, we got skunked. Took the raft back out on Labor Day with my buddy, and another big skunk. Found some big pods of fish, but they wanted nothing to do with skein. Still a blast getting out with family and enjoying the weekend.


----------



## SJC

cowboy48098 said:


> I'm just repeating what I heard, and I know they'll hit on flies Riverman, but PunyTrout is most likely correct that if the guy did catch anything off some sponge then it probably was treated with some type of additive.
> 
> On another note I did chat with some Charter guys over the weekend too. They said the main body of fish is still miles out in front of the mouth of the Big M anyways "Just eating and waiting for the River temp to flip." I even heard what Salmon there is at Tippy are turning black already.
> Which makes sense too since the River is very low and no rain in sight. That's why for us few that are not retired or don't live by the rivers to use your vacation time wisely.


They may be waiting, but I'll guarantee you that 99.9% of the mature kings are not eating.


----------



## SJC




----------



## riverman

The mature kings I cleaned two days ago were stuffed full of alewives out of Ludington 


SJC said:


> They may be waiting, but I'll guarantee you that 99.9% of the mature kings are not eating.


----------



## SJC

riverman said:


> The mature kings I cleaned two days ago were stuffed full of alewives out of Ludington


I guess I don't know what's happening in ludington and I shouldn't have said that. I do know that the last hundred or so matures I have caught have already had shrunken stomachs. Even the chrome ones. The only kings I've seen with food in them lately were not going to spawn this fall.


----------



## riverman

Friend’s catch today out of Ludington


----------



## FishFearMe96

Anyone want to meet up and hit the betsie for the night?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piscatorial warrior

FishFearMe96 said:


> Anyone want to meet up and hit the betsie for the night?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You will have more company at the Betsie than you could possibly imagine. Lol.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

piscatorial warrior said:


> You will have more company at the Betsie than you could possibly imagene. Lol.


Actually it's not that bad. I only saw about 2000 people today on the river lol


----------



## michcats

Its official im hitting it hard the 16th all weekend lol if i can keep my butt home this weekend and stay fresh. Its going to get better from here on out goodluck to all!!!


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

michcats said:


> Its official im hitting it hard the 16th all weekend lol if i can keep my butt home this weekend and stay fresh. Its going to get better from here on out goodluck to all!!!


I’ll be back that whole weekend and hitting it hard as well. I think the timing should be pretty good


----------



## cowboy48098

FishFearMe96 said:


> Anyone want to meet up and hit the betsie for the night?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ask Riverman. He'll take you out and put you on fish. 
He gets a little crabby here and there, but he's alright. 😁


----------



## Macs13

Rando Wilson said:


> Mac, You never have any interesting stories or adventures...











Northwest rivers Labor Day salmon report


Here's the detailed report that you've all been waiting for with great anticipation. Lol. FYI, I double checked to make sure that these are all "mentionable" streams before naming them. For gear, I tried hardware such as Arctic Spinners, Thundersticks, jigs, etc. This is what I do well on at...




www.michigan-sportsman.com





Here's my uninteresting adventure. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

So I've been up here now for about a week... there's fish in all the systems, some more than others. I've primarily fished the same 2 waters this year. Fish are in tight to the wood and shade. I've found a few fish here and there. Hooked way more than I've landed but still had alot of fun with our group. Some on spinners that I made but mostly on beads. Few more days and that will conclude my salmon camp. Few pics that don't reveal where I'm at. Gl and tight lines


----------



## Gabe T

Mr Burgundy said:


> So I've been up here now for about a week... there's fish in all the systems, some more than others. I've primarily fished the same 2 waters this year. Fish are in tight to the wood and shade. I've found a few fish here and there. Hooked way more than I've landed but still had alot of fun with our group. Some on spinners that I made but mostly on beads. Few more days and that will conclude my salmon camp. Few pics that don't reveal where I'm at. Gl and tight lines


Double bead Kangs???
SHEESHHH 🥶
Cant wait for your Grand River Coho beatdown reports my man, probably some of my fave reports on the site


----------



## SkunkCity

It’s been hit or miss for me at the local creek. Plenty more to come I think! Too bad I have lots of travel coming up for work. ☹


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Coho will be pretty soon. Probably a month or so and I will be on em. Tnks for the kind words gabe


----------



## dinoday

Looks like the weather is going to be great once everybody else goes home.
We're really looking forward to our yearly vacation.
say hello if you see me over the next week.


----------



## jmaddog8807

I got Tuesday through Sunday off next week


----------



## dinoday

jmaddog8807 said:


> I got Tuesday through Sunday off next week


Nice!
We're up today though next Saturday. 
Saturday I'll mostly hang out at the cabin and rest up for the rest of the week 😉


----------



## W900

I’m heading up Wednesday to Sunday solo, if anybody needs or wants a partner!!


----------



## Ojh

Too hot! Just don't seem right fishin in a tee shirt, and long range weather shows in 70's all month, more or less.


----------



## FishWhisperer713

This rain in the forecast is gonna really get things going.


----------



## Scotts98rt3

I hope so, just told I'm laid off next week.


----------



## Walleyeguy10

Thank you rain gods 🌧


----------



## Mr Burgundy

It's slow but there are definitely fish around. Be willing to do some walking and exploring and u can find fish. Look in places that u wouldn't normally fish. I found a pocket of fish that were in a run no bigger that a few feet wide and a few feet long. I would never have looked in that small of a run. Learn something new every day!!!


----------



## Rando Wilson

"We need rain... Its too warm...The wind and moon phase isn't right". Well, regardless of all those factors, the salmon tend to run like clockwork year after year. Its all about the the time of year and sex drive. Once i start seeing FIB's license plates at the popular accesses i know it's time to go back to targeting trout


----------



## cowboy48098

How do you like this guy's question.
I told him to just setup camp right at the Dam you'll be alright lol.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187

It’s posted all over tippy. 
Consumers doesn’t allow camping on the river banks
He will se the signs when he gets there


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

I know not many are working / wasting time today - except for me - but the lack of posts here today is deafening. Wish I was out chasing salmon!


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Ricky Bubbles said:


> I know not many are working / wasting time today - except for me - but the lack of posts here today is deafening. Wish I was out chasing salmon!


People seem obsessed with this thinking. It being quiet can also mean it’s dead slow and no one’s doing anything. Rivers are low, clear and warm…probably not great fishing unless you floss.


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

ausable_steelhead said:


> People seem obsessed with this thinking. It being quiet can also mean it’s dead slow and no one’s doing anything. Rivers are low, clear and warm…probably not great fishing unless you floss.


Folks who fish are going to fish. My point was that not many folks are working today and fishing, regardless if they're catching or not  I wish I was out fishing and camping.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Ricky Bubbles said:


> Folks who fish are going to fish. My point was that not many folks are working today and fishing, regardless if they're catching or not  I wish I was out fishing and camping.


Gotcha and agree, since I’m also at work today. However, I _am_ off tomorrow to Thursday and it’s gonna rain for 3 of those days. Should help with the bite. I might fish East though since I hate crowds.


----------



## wildcoy73

water was warm and clear. had two on and lost them. Did end up with a flathead.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

ausable_steelhead said:


> Gotcha and agree, since I’m also at work today. However, I _am_ off tomorrow to Thursday and it’s gonna rain for 3 of those days. Should help with the bite. I might fish East though since I hate crowds.


I'm thinking the same. I'm off sundays + mondays typically, so I might go up somewhere on lake huron to do some scouting. I know the lake is warm and options are fairly limited to fish from shore, but i got the itch!


----------



## Mrfish989

Won't be long fished a NW harbor yesterday and the graph was lite up all day long. Fish are staging it will be game on after this rain
















Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SteelieArm14

Found fish today, just gotta put the time in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

Mrfish989 said:


> Won't be long fished a NW harbor yesterday and the graph was lite up all day long. Fish are staging it will be game on after this rain
> View attachment 852928
> View attachment 852929
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


We are supposed to get whopped with a cold rain Monday, that should send a whole bunch up river


----------



## Mr Burgundy

SteelieArm14 said:


> Found fish today, just gotta put the time in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Thats exactly what I was saying... there's fish around ya just gotta work for em. Good work getting on em!!


----------



## jmaddog8807

Was a pretty decent weekend considering the heat Saturday and the crowds. There were WAY more people out fishing this Saturday than Labor Day weekend. When we got back to the access site we launched from to get our other car, there were no spots to park and a lot of trailers. Glad I didn't choose to float that stretch above me. Was pleased to see more and more people trying to fish for salmon without snaggin. Still see some people with a small piece of yarn on a hook and split shot a foot above, but there's a time and place for that, and with my gf on the raft with me, I figured that wasn't it. 

I think it paid off for us to fish holes and runs that most float/walk by or can't see fish so they move on. Getting the depth right was critical too. 6 inches to high or low, and it was nothing, which is weird to me for salmon. Usually, that small of a difference doesn't matter much. Was able to get my gf her first few fish of the year which was awesome. In fact, she out fished me Saturday. At one point, I was just their to bait hooks and net fish. Great weekend on the river. Now it's off to salmon camp Tuesday night. Have some high hopes with this rain and weather!


----------



## riverman

Glad you found a few. Good looking fish. Put a wading belt on your love!!!!!!


----------



## jmaddog8807

riverman said:


> Glad you found a few. Good looking fish. Put a wading belt on your love!!!!!!


Agreed. She forgot it and I was too busy loading up the raft and didn't check for her. Will do from now on though.


----------



## Fishndude

GobyOneGnoby said:


> I have a very sharp scuba knife with a lanyard attached to my wading belt as a precaution after almost drowning due to filling up.


So you can cut your waders off if you get dunked?


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

Fishndude said:


> So you can cut your waders off if you get dunked?


That's the theory anyway. Or at least put a good slice into them so they drain.


----------



## Fishndude

I've floated in waders a handful of times. Rubber, neoprene, and breathable. Filled waders only weigh you down when you try to climb out of the river. When you're floating, they are neutrally bouyant. Except for neoprene waders, which floated me quite nicely. Once on shore, I laid on my back, raised my feet, and let all that water run up my back, and onto the ground. Not fun, but not something to panic about. 

Before you hop out of an anchored boat, in Swan Bay that is anchored in "3 feet" of water, to go wander the shoreline, you'd better test that depth with something first. Climbing back into a boat in waders, when you can't touch bottom, is a trick.


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

Well once again the weatherman has mislead us, didn’t get near the rain they were predicting. Wondering if it was enough to send the fish from the harbor up the river.


----------



## wildcoy73

had a push down south. 
Was not really thinking they would be up that quick, thinking tomorrow will be better still.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Cohojoe

Outdoorsman1997 said:


> Well once again the weatherman has mislead us, didn’t get near the rain they were predicting. Wondering if it was enough to send the fish from the harbor up the river.


I seriously hate the weather channel right now. I planned my trip based off this rain. I just hope we got enough to get a push of fresh fish. At least something. Supposedly it’s gonna rain after I leave so hopefully that will help the guys still up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## cowboy48098

Cohojoe said:


> I seriously hate the weather channel right now. I planned my trip based off this rain. I just hope we got enough to get a push of fresh fish. At least something. Supposedly it’s gonna rain after I leave so hopefully that will help the guys still up there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Somebody said it awhile ago. Either on this thread or another.
The Big run is running later every year, and I don't think you'll see the major saturation of fish until October.
The Rivers are running at high 60's at best.
You're weeks away from the peak.


----------



## riverman

Ok yippee I ehh. You are a real internet salmon fishing cowboy. Keep us all informed


----------



## dinoday

Nope, we didn't get as much rain as predicted for sure.
I can't say if it did anything yet or not, but I did see a few more fish around today than the last few.
Went 1-4 this morning. Nice 20lb hen.
The bite turned right off around 8am.
I'll be back in the morning.


----------



## cowboy48098

riverman said:


> Ok yippee I ehh. You are a real internet salmon fishing cowboy. Keep us all informed


Don't you have some Sanford and Sons reruns to watch between that Monday and Tuesday blood pressure medication. Geeezzz!


----------



## riverman

cowboy48098 said:


> Don't you have some Sanford and Sons reruns to watch between that Monday and Tuesday blood pressure medication. Geeezzz!


I much rather like watching the Great Lakes wind and waves forecast to hit the next big push of fish. Wish I was not going out to Seattle next week for the new grandson and MSU/ Washington football game, no, glad I am, but reports I got today from river mouths says game on next week. And probably only the start. Still waiting for your picture of a silver sided fresh run king cowboy


----------



## cowboy48098

riverman said:


> I much rather like watching the Great Lakes wind and waves forecast to hit the next big push of fish. Wish I was not going out to Seattle next week for the new grandson and MSU/ Washington football game, no, glad I am, but reports I got today from river mouths says game on next week. And probably only the start. Still waiting for your picture of a silver sided fresh run king cowboy


You'll probably fit right in out there in Seattle too.
A few more weeks for me, and I'll make sure to wear black gloves when handling the fish since that's another trend people are following lol.


----------



## Fishndude

Some charters were catching limits of Kings way out in the lake last week, and lots of fish were still chrome.


----------



## PunyTrout

cowboy48098 said:


> ...and I'll make sure to wear black gloves when handling the fish since that's another trend people are following lol.



Guys wearing latex gloves are using them to prevent staining their hands neon colors when fishing with dyed skein.


----------



## dinoday

1-2 this morning. 
Lots of fish jumping , but not a lot of biting.
Rained pretty good off and on all morning in Wellston and it's supposed to keep up until afternoon.


----------



## cowboy48098

PunyTrout said:


> Guys wearing latex gloves are using them to prevent staining their hands neon colors when fishing with dyed skein.


I know this. I'm just giving him a hard time because he's always giving me crap if I give an opinion or better yet if I'm just breathing I have to hear from him.


----------



## PunyTrout

cowboy48098 said:


> I know this. I'm just giving him a hard time because he's always giving me crap if I give an opinion or better yet if I'm just breathing I have to hear from him.



You should consider putting less energy into giving other users a hard time.


----------



## cowboy48098

PunyTrout said:


> You should consider putting less energy into giving other users a hard time.


To each their own.


----------



## SkunkCity

PunyTrout said:


> You should consider putting less energy into giving other users a hard time.


He’s not fishing, so he has nothing better to do. 😂


----------



## Rando Wilson

Give cowboy a break guys. Its hard to target river salmon every day when you live in rochester hills.


----------



## cowboy48098

Rando Wilson said:


> Give cowboy a break guys. Its hard to target river salmon every day when you live in rochester hills.


You're right, it sucks from this perspective being hours away from the fun.


----------



## Walleyeguy10

Little guy smashed the spinner


----------



## SkunkCity

I’ve been catching quite a few little jacks this year.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

SkunkCity said:


> I’ve been catching quite a few little jacks this year.


Same, maybe 1/2 jacks, 1/2 adults. I don't mind it too much. Easier to hike out, 1 jack is enough to feed the family too. If I remember correctly, lots of jacks usually means a healthy fishery.


----------



## deagansdad1

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> Same, maybe 1/2 jacks, 1/2 adults. I don't mind it too much. Easier to hike out, 1 jack is enough to feed the family too. If I remember correctly, lots of jacks usually means a healthy fishery.


Amen! I'm always looking for some chrome baby sharks. Way easier to carry way better table fare

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik

SkunkCity said:


> I’ve been catching quite a few little jacks this year.


Jacks are my friends. Them and steelhead. Well and cohos too 
Can't tell you how many times I've been fishing and getting bummed out by them no bitin kings. Hook into a jack sure feels nice and gives you back some confidence.
The best though is when you hook into a steelhead. You know after you been fighting them lazy salmon and suddenly feels like you hooked into a freight train? No question about it you know right away oh boy this is a steelhead! Yeee haa! 

This is why I tell people, you need to set up to fish, not to line. You never know what you might catch if you just fish!


----------



## riverman

The next two weeks will be crowded river time with people camping all over, having a good time, fishing, drinking, and campfires. The last two weeks of September have been this way forever. Enjoy the time, don’t get your panties in a bunch seeing something you don’t like. It never changes. Salmon season will be in full swing. It’s a lot of fun, enjoy the fishery and please pack out what you take in. If someone doesn’t just do it yourself and smile while doing it. Come October 1st the river can be all yours and a lot of times awesome fish with no pressure on them. Can’t wait to get back home next week and join the fun


----------



## cowboy48098

riverman said:


> The next two weeks will be crowded river time with people camping all over, having a good time, fishing, drinking, and campfires. The last two weeks of September have been this way forever. Enjoy the time, don’t get your panties in a bunch seeing something you don’t like. It never changes. Salmon season will be in full swing. It’s a lot of fun, enjoy the fishery and please pack out what you take in. If someone doesn’t just do it yourself and smile while doing it. Come October 1st the river can be all yours and a lot of times awesome fish with no pressure on them. Can’t wait to get back home next week and join the fun


Keep healthy and stay safe Riverman.


----------



## michcats

I never bother with what others are doing if i get it gets too crazy in one area i will move plenty of areas to fish. I will be heading out around lunch tomarrow good luck to all!!!


----------



## miruss

riverman said:


> The next two weeks will be crowded river time with people camping all over, having a good time, fishing, drinking, and campfires.


Yep headed up 21st- 27th give or take 3-4 days have to put in for leave 6 months before you get roughly same week for last 10 yrs ! Friend has camper at cohobend !


----------



## Ojh

We're leaving from Virginia tomorrow morning heading up for a couple weeks on the BigM, good luck everybody and I'll have a report when I get back. I don't do the internet up there, all that stuff gets shut off and I'm fishin. I'll be in my little boat (my Avatar). stop and say 'Hay!' if you get a chance. Good luck! Oj


----------



## CaptWill

Our whole family is heading up from Florida. We have a couple houses on BC that provide us with plenty of fish and privacy. Last year was a great year for us. I hope this year is half as good.


















Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michcats

24 hours i will be knee deep in kand heavin lol!!!!! Hope i can get my 30 this year 26 as close as i got so far. But mind you i only fish them aug thru oct no farther than 1 mile from harbor but im hopeful leaving the boat home till i head to back to the eastside end of the month.


----------



## fish_AK

I will be up in TC this weekend. Have a 4 hour window to fish. Anyone got any pointers for the boardman river? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TK81

fish_AK said:


> I will be up in TC this weekend. Have a 4 hour window to fish. Anyone got any pointers for the boardman river?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Use strong line and a rod with a bunch of backbone. Last time I fished the Boardman, the fish were huge and I couldn't stop them on 12 lb test before they got into wood or around rocks. I was downtown.


----------



## fish_AK

TK81 said:


> Use strong line a rod with a bunch of backbone. Last time I fished the Boardman, the fish were huge and I couldn't stop them on 12 lb test before they got into wood or around rocks. I was downtown.


Thanks for the info. I have stout rods. Will spool up some 20# mono on a few rods. I have never fished it but am generally quick to figure it out. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TK81

fish_AK said:


> Thanks for the info. I have stout rods. Will spool up some 20# mono on a few rods. I have never fished it but am generally quick to figure it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Water is very clear. 20 lb flouro leader. Fresh fish right out of the lake are like missiles. Good luck.

The fish used to all get trapped below the weir. Maybe call a local bait shop and see if they are letting any pass these days.


----------



## cowboy48098

Finally a cool down coming across the State. The Big Manistee water temperature is still 67 degrees. My buddy who just got back said they're stacked up in the Harbors. Probably waiting for that River temperature to flip.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Just got back from the first NW salmon gig. We had plans of hopping around to different rivers, or stretches of the same. What we found on the first river section kept us going back the whole trip. Certainly not a cordwood amount of fish, but there was enough around to keep us entertained. Seemed to be new fish trickling in daily. Best part of all was the absolute lack of other fishermen. I fished with friends I’ve known for 30 years, and also got a couple buddies into their first salmon, and they were geeked. The weather was nice enough I wet waded the whole time. 
I also had my new favorite salmon strike. It was on one of those squid spinner dealies that my old man bought a dozen of 15 years ago at the Backcast Fly/Pet shop. Sadly, He never caught a salmon on one of them. Dad’s been gone for 6 years now. His birthday was at the end of September, I’d always take him on a salmon slamming weekend, it was a thing for like 20+ years. Under the bright mid morning sun, I switched out the old reliable thunder stick for an old “dad” spinner, and on the third cast I about sharted myself. Just after the cast, I could see the spinner just below the surface, and all of the sudden a giant wake hauls up on it for 4-5’ and I swear this fish came out of the water and came down on the spinner with a vengeance. Looked like a tarpon crashing on a school of mullet, or a great white shark on a seal. It was a far from the prettiest salmon I’ve ever caught, but it’s my new favorite visual strike, and she put up a hell of a fight. Couldn’t help but have a teary smile missing my old man. I’ll be back at it this weekend. Good luck out there, stay safe and keep it(nature)clean.


----------



## JKFisher

Trying to hook into my first ever salmon and want to be prepared. I have spinners and crankbaits, but want to try some skein bobbing as well. Seems like everyone is using a bare chunk of skein on a fancy egg loop knot. Is there any reason, you shouldn't/can't tie up some skein chunks in spawn bags? Seems like that would be a much easier way to rig up and swap out for fresh bait? What are y'all's opinions?


----------



## jmaddog8807

JKFisher said:


> Trying to hook into my first ever salmon and want to be prepared. I have spinners and crankbaits, but want to try some skein bobbing as well. Seems like everyone is using a bare chunk of skein on a fancy egg loop knot. Is there any reason, you shouldn't/can't tie up some skein chunks in spawn bags? Seems like that would be a much easier way to rig up and swap out for fresh bait? What are y'all's opinions?


You can use bags. I know a few guys that only use bags. I've never seen anyone tie up skein chunks into a bag. If I were going to tie bags, I'd just scrape the eggs loose and then tie them.


----------



## Macs13

Vicious Fishous said:


> Just got back from the first NW salmon gig. We had plans of hopping around to different rivers, or stretches of the same. What we found on the first river section kept us going back the whole trip. Certainly not a cordwood amount of fish, but there was enough around to keep us entertained. Seemed to be new fish trickling in daily. Best part of all was the absolute lack of other fishermen. I fished with friends I’ve known for 30 years, and also got a couple buddies into their first salmon, and they were geeked. The weather was nice enough I wet waded the whole time.
> I also had my new favorite salmon strike. It was on one of those squid spinner dealies that my old man bought a dozen of 15 years ago at the Backcast Fly/Pet shop. Sadly, He never caught a salmon on one of them. Dad’s been gone for 6 years now. His birthday was at the end of September, I’d always take him on a salmon slamming weekend, it was a thing for like 20+ years. Under the bright mid morning sun, I switched out the old reliable thunder stick for an old “dad” spinner, and on the third cast I about sharted myself. Just after the cast, I could see the spinner just below the surface, and all of the sudden a giant wake hauls up on it for 4-5’ and I swear this fish came out of the water and came down on the spinner with a vengeance. Looked like a tarpon crashing on a school of mullet, or a great white shark on a seal. It was a far from the prettiest salmon I’ve ever caught, but it’s my new favorite visual strike, and she put up a hell of a fight. Couldn’t help but have a teary smile missing my old man. I’ll be back at it this weekend. Good luck out there, stay safe and keep it(nature)clean.
> View attachment 854897


Nice story. I have a couple squid spinners for the salmon streams. I haven't had any luck with them but now I feel inspired to tie it on this weekend. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sportsman98

Fished a NW harbor over the weekend and here's what it looked like on the graph. It was stacked with fish that were regularly surfacing and rolling around. Guessing that the rivers being low and warm has them waiting it out.


----------



## cowboy48098

jmaddog8807 said:


> You can use bags. I know a few guys that only use bags. I've never seen anyone tie up skein chunks into a bag. If I were going to tie bags, I'd just scrape the eggs loose and then tie them.


I tie skein up in bags.


----------



## Gabe T

cowboy48098 said:


> I tie skein up in bags.


You can, I do it to, but when you do that your bags turn white a little quicker


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Gabe T said:


> You can, I do it to, but when you do that your bags turn white a little quicker


Probably in faster water, but they milk nice in slow flow. I’ve been using nothing but skein or a chunk tied into bags. We’ve steadily been getting fish on the East side. Went 3-5 in an hour on red bags tied with skein this morning right after a rain


----------



## Gabe T

ausable_steelhead said:


> Probably in faster water, but they milk nice in slow flow. I’ve been using nothing but skein or a chunk tied into bags. We’ve steadily been getting fish on the East side. Went 3-5 in a hour on red bags tied with skein this morning right after a rain


Post pics 😫
I’m gonna get off my ass and fish the ausable some day lol


----------



## cowboy48098

ausable_steelhead said:


> Probably in faster water, but they milk nice in slow flow. I’ve been using nothing but skein or a chunk tied into bags. We’ve steadily been getting fish on the East side. Went 3-5 in an hour on red bags tied with skein this morning right after a rain


Knock it off Ausable. Don't make me come back to my home waters and blow up the North East Side forum like I use to. 😃


----------



## riverman

Now this is a north blow!! Even the badger canceled her trip to night. Windfinder.com - Wind, waves & weather forecast Ludington Buoy


----------



## Gabe T

riverman said:


> Now this is a north blow!! Even the badger canceled her trip to night. Windfinder.com - Wind, waves & weather forecast Ludington Buoy


Got Damn 9 footers?!


----------



## Shoeman

Gabe T said:


> You can, I do it to, but when you do that your bags turn white a little quicker


give them a saltwater bath


----------



## Gabe T

Shoeman said:


> give them a saltwater bath


Ehh laziness be damned,
I just toss on the cure throw it in the fridge then the freezer


----------



## nighttime

“Salmon boot camp”
Really I think that’s a good term to tell the new guys I bring up lol. Lots of fishing, little sleep, little food and sore muscles! 

Almost every year I try to introduce a different friend to river salmon fishing and done ethically right. I had that chance again this year, a local steelheader and site member, Anticipation, not his first salmon but done right river fishing and not lake salmon or 1990’s tickler’s. Easy enough for me is he’s good steelhead guy and knows how to fish, so more or less cast here type thing. 

Sunday/ Monday trip early arrival to river like 8:30am Sunday I was surprised to see only one vehicle and figured I’d work around them and went to run that has served me well this year during the tough bite warm stuff. Water was close to same as week earlier but had some color in runs instead of gin clear and little bit warmer. 
About 20 minutes into it buddy bobber goes down, nice and easy land-able Jack and does so. Good start and pressure off we fished that run into the next run where two dudes bailed when they seen us. Not sure why they bailed but found a lot of short strikes and several good bobber downs plus several lost fish and couple landed. 

Eventually two guys coming walking back up and immediately mention what a poor bite it is. They did get nice male on stringer but they were done like 10am, Also they make mention of a different spot I’d hope to check out after first two.
Guy say’s “good amount fish in that hole but they don’t bite!” lol. 
Kinda was wondering why they left the spot where they landed a fish at and that we were standing in?? 
I didn’t express anything other then we got in to some fish. 
As soon as they left we walked to other “hole” and with in 10 minutes double headered up and landed both, frickin awesome morning, more lost fish then landed, all males landed that day 
Moved rivers for evening and had to search a little bit both hooked one. I did notice few fresher fish trickling through at slowish pace. 

Next morning back to old trusty to get the job done before we head home. Not a hot bite but bites were there, just need to be on it. After losing some crazy fish in timber my buddy locks up with good fish. I can see this thing almost in log jam head shaking, and head shaking is more like swinging head back and forth, all I can see his huge kype back and forth. I say this one has some good shoulders on it. After heck of a fight up and down battle he tails his fish on the sand. Really I knew it was big but when landed you could see his mass. He was a double chinned up Chinook for sure, true beast mode!

No actually weight and measurements but I’ve handled ton of big salmon through the years many in high 20’s including a 32.4 I landed in 2019. I blame my self for leaving my digital at camp. 
We called it pushing 30, a little shorter the the one I landed few years back but as thick as it from front to back. Congratulations on his PB king salmon, truly what we dream about, the big one!


----------



## Rando Wilson

Gabe T said:


> Ehh laziness be damned,
> I just toss on the cure throw it in the fridge then the freezer





Gabe T said:


> Ehh laziness be damned,
> I just toss on the cure throw it in the fridge then the freezer


I agree with a_s. Cut skein into a chunk, sized for tying a couple dozen bags, wrap in syran wrap and then foil. I don't think cure does much good with skein. Once thawed and tied, the bags end up extra juicy and put off a lot of scent but need to be replaced often once they wash out. I'm very lazy but this has always worked for me in the rivers.... Surf fishing is a different story.


----------



## salmon_slayer06

nice fish. looks to be a 30


----------



## wildcoy73

Gabe T said:


> Post pics
> I’m gonna get off my ass and fish the ausable some day lol


lol not what it use to be. the crowds that would fish the river in the 80s would make tippy look calm.
But atleast on the ausable you can find a decent place to eat and have a cold one.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ajkulish

JKFisher said:


> Trying to hook into my first ever salmon and want to be prepared. I have spinners and crankbaits, but want to try some skein bobbing as well. Seems like everyone is using a bare chunk of skein on a fancy egg loop knot. Is there any reason, you shouldn't/can't tie up some skein chunks in spawn bags? Seems like that would be a much easier way to rig up and swap out for fresh bait? What are y'all's opinions?


I had another thread about some bad skein I had, turning white way too fast, so I did what others suggested and soaked in sugar/saltwater and scrapped the eggs loose from the bad membrane and tied bags. I had fish eat said bags this weekend. That being said, my buddy did outfish me with straight skein. He had red skein, I did orange loosies in a pink bag.


----------



## PunyTrout

Vicious Fishous said:


> Just got back from the first NW salmon gig. We had plans of hopping around to different rivers, or stretches of the same. What we found on the first river section kept us going back the whole trip. Certainly not a cordwood amount of fish, but there was enough around to keep us entertained. Seemed to be new fish trickling in daily. Best part of all was the absolute lack of other fishermen. I fished with friends I’ve known for 30 years, and also got a couple buddies into their first salmon, and they were geeked. The weather was nice enough I wet waded the whole time.
> I also had my new favorite salmon strike. It was on one of those squid spinner dealies that my old man bought a dozen of 15 years ago at the Backcast Fly/Pet shop. Sadly, He never caught a salmon on one of them. Dad’s been gone for 6 years now. His birthday was at the end of September, I’d always take him on a salmon slamming weekend, it was a thing for like 20+ years. Under the bright mid morning sun, I switched out the old reliable thunder stick for an old “dad” spinner, and on the third cast I about sharted myself. Just after the cast, I could see the spinner just below the surface, and all of the sudden a giant wake hauls up on it for 4-5’ and I swear this fish came out of the water and came down on the spinner with a vengeance. Looked like a tarpon crashing on a school of mullet, or a great white shark on a seal. It was a far from the prettiest salmon I’ve ever caught, but it’s my new favorite visual strike, and she put up a hell of a fight. Couldn’t help but have a teary smile missing my old man. I’ll be back at it this weekend. Good luck out there, stay safe and keep it(nature)clean.
> View attachment 854897



Probably my favorite post this year.

Thanks.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Red hot double stuff is always the way to go. In my experience it's always outfished orange. Just my experience, I'm sure others have different options


----------



## michcats

A dab of cherry kool aid goes a long way!!!!


----------



## michcats

I got a full day of work but that wont change the fact im packed and rollin tonight. Wet cold this weekend is looking like a salmon wonderland!!!!!


----------



## Wild Earth

michcats said:


> I got a full day of work but that wont change the fact im packed and rollin tonight. Wet cold this weekend is looking like a salmon wonderland!!!!!


You and me both brother. Car is almost all the way packed and heading to work. As soon as I punch out I am northwest bound til Wednesday


----------



## miruss

Headed to coho bend campground in about 2 hrs should be on river around 2 up to camp til Tuesday!


----------



## jmaddog8807

Going to be a busy weekend out there. Went out last night a little after work. Campgrounds are extremely packed and off the road camping spots are already packed as well. Hope everyone enjoys the weekend ahead. Keep it clean and respectful and have fun! 🤙


----------



## FishWhisperer713

Bummed I can’t make it up until next weekend. Taking the lady on her first salmon trip. Hopefully the rivers aren’t as packed with the archery opener.


----------



## jmaddog8807

FishWhisperer713 said:


> Bummed I can’t make it up until next weekend. Taking the lady on her first salmon trip. Hopefully the rivers aren’t as packed with the archery opener.


I would think next weekend will be better than this weekend even.


----------



## SkunkCity

Fish were snapping yesterday. I had my best day of the season so far. Need to do a better job of taking photos. Should be a great weekend to fish!


----------



## cowboy48098

I'll be delaying my 6 day trip until the 9th through the 14th. I might be a little late...or not. Either way hoping to get something. By then the water temp should be around low 60's or high 50's. 
We'll see.


----------



## Rando Wilson

cowboy48098 said:


> I'll be delaying my 6 day trip until the 9th through the 14th. I might be a little late...or not. Either way hoping to get something. By then the water temp should be around low 60's or high 50's.
> We'll see.


Good timing for whitetails (deer and salmon)


----------



## Mr Burgundy

There were lots of zombies already when I was up there the first week of sept.


----------



## cowboy48098

Rando Wilson said:


> Good timing for whitetails (deer and salmon)


Could be, but you never know when other fresh fish decide to come up. Plus, who knows what might be lurking in the holes behind the spawners.


----------



## TK81

Mr Burgundy said:


> There were lots of zombies already when I was up there the first week of sept.


There will still be fish moving in. And steel!

I saw some zombies on the PM Wednesday, some that were on gravel, and some that were just about ready to move up to get jiggy with it. Tons of good smokers still swimming if that's your thing. But you release perch...so I can't imagine you keeping a Kang.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I give them to my dad mostly. I did keep a really nice male this year that I caught with my daughter. We will be eating that for dinner one night this week.


----------



## cowboy48098

I've been seeing Zombie pics for two weeks on FakeBook. The two Salmon I seen caught back in the middle of August at the coffer even they were dark. 
I think it's obvious they don't all come up at the same time. I would think the majority probably show up between now and the end of next week. 
With that being said I would say peak is probably first week of October at this point. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## futility

I saw a zombie swim about a foot in front of me today slow enough that I probably could have just grabbed it out of the water. I considered it but I've been at this for two years now and have yet to catch a fish, and grabbing a half dead one didn't seem like an appropriate way to break the streak. Instead I ended up driving around to different access points and walking river until I found an empty bend of river that looked promising. After a few hours of throwing the entire kitchen sink into that hole I finally found something that worked. This seems like a better way to end my dry spell.


----------



## Braeden R

Slow day for me fished a local trib and managed one on a bead










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## rippin lip

Beads under bobs tricked Um for us last night. We were both floored the derp chomped one!!!


----------



## PunyTrout

^^^ That last kang has a crazy kype. 

Looks like that character from Star Wars.


----------



## deagansdad1

Kings are being elusive. Plenty around but haven't found right skein holes yet. We did run into some beautiful chrome hos though. Going back for more today hopefully. Doing out part please help us. We are up to 2 full trash bags from our adventures. These areas are way too pretty to be throwing trash all over. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## rippin lip

PunyTrout said:


> ^^^ That last kang has a crazy kype.
> 
> Looks like that character from Star Wars.


The one with half his gill plate missing too. We were thinking they escaped out of Indian nets on the big lake.


----------



## michcats

I seen a monster steelhead following the spawners and a 30 lb king chasing it away they were at it for a good hour lol while i was casting at them mind you


----------



## Rando Wilson

rippin lip said:


> Beads under bobs tricked Um for us last night. We were both floored the derp chomped one!!!
> View attachment 855413
> 
> View attachment 855411
> 
> View attachment 855410
> 
> View attachment 855412
> 
> View attachment 855407
> 
> View attachment 855409


That last one looks like an ex girlfriend of mine.


----------



## riverman

Bobber dropping this morning


----------



## koditten

Just, wow!


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

Rando Wilson said:


> That last one looks like an ex girlfriend of mine.


"Last time I saw a mouth like that it had a hook in it!"


----------



## Badluckchuck

Nice work on the fish! We’re coming up Thursday-Sunday fishing the big M. Can’t wait looks like this rain should push a lot more into the river. We keep adding guys to the trip each year, because as you all may know once you feel the tug of the salmon you’re addicted. Good luck out there!

And I second the motion let’s do our part to pick the trash left out there by other slobs. I usually walk out of there with my net half full of trash I pick up along the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Braeden R

Got a nice surprise while fishing a trib with skunk today ended the weekend with 6 kings and 1 steelhead. Had to keep the steelhead because it choked the skein.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Macs13

Today was the kick off to "the run"

Amazing weekend. 

Obnoxiously long and self-absorbed thread to follow, I'm sure. I'm at the Re3dn3ck Yacht Club now as I head back south.























Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GreasyBassin

Had a blast this weekend with some friends dropping floats. My buddy Nathan got his first king ever, as well as my buddy Jason and his brother Jesse. Super awesome weekend fishing. Stayed at tippy dam campground and then drove to fish. What a blast! Seen fish in almost every hole we decided to check.


----------



## jmaddog8807

If you weren't out fishing this weekend in the rain, you missed out. Floats were dropping in every hole. Best weekend of the season so far for us!


----------



## nichola8

Yup, same for me this weekend. Fished my local river and it was a combo of skein and cranks.

I must say, this is the MOST salmon I have ever seen in this river. I did a drift Sunday, fish in holes, beds, runs...I easily saw over 1000 salmon. It was incredible to watch, felt like being in Alaska. Tons of people out enjoying the fishing, no arguing, no messes. No blatant snagging, very enjoyable day.

I managed to get my loose quota for the season, all has been cured, uncured and boiled. I may dabble a little bit over the next couple weeks before waterfowl and trapping.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michcats

Yup salmon everywhere plus first time in this river i seen steelhead this early and only one brown trout. But it was the biggest brown ive ever seen in person it had no reaction to us or our fishing sad to say if he went too far upstream im sure some dirt bag snagged him for sure but wow what a sight to see!!!


----------



## brian0013

Epic weekend for sure first time out since late August and float fishing was unreal skein or 12-14mm bead’s the floats we draining. Shout out to Henry’s Landing for everything I needed tackle wise and branch grocery for feeding me all weekend


----------



## jmaddog8807

Branch Party Store pretty much feeds me every weekend or trip out. Love that place and love ending the day with a duecer and a slice or two of pizza from there.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder

Went out this weekend at a few different rivers. Initially went out for coho in the surf, but skunked on that. Decided to do a mid day Hail Mary and hit the river to see if we couldn’t find any kings to play with. All came on skein, had some follows with spinners. Was able to introduce a bunch of my buddies this season to actually getting these fish to bite vs flossing them. I think they’re hooked now and believe in the skein and spinners…Going to call it an end to King salmon season for me it was a fun year and ended with my PB hen for the season. Also want to thank you guys on this form dealing with my harassment of texts and pms asking a ton of questions and advice.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Glad you got into some. I must say, I'm jealous of whatever river you fished this weekend, not because of the fish, but because it rained on me and my buddy all day Saturday until about 3 and all morning Sunday. Was a wet and cold weekend!


----------



## brian0013

jmaddog8807 said:


> Branch Party Store pretty much feeds me every weekend or trip out. Love that place and love ending the day with a duecer and a slice or two of pizza from there.


And those waffle egg sandwiches 🤤


----------



## nighttime

SkunkCity said:


> Got tired of fishing for stinky boots, so we switched things up and fished for some lake run bows.
> View attachment 857106
> View attachment 857173


?the official steelhead thread? lol. Man I love the bead bite that’s picking up here in October. My favorite fishing is fall steelhead hands down. Thanks for the report


----------



## Erik

riverman said:


> Time for a new season
> View attachment 856770


You freeze stuff in glass jars? I've never tried that. Always used plastic containers. 
I got to thinking after seeing your pic, I bet glass jars would work good for storing eggs. I've just for some reason thought it wasn't a good idea to freeze stuff in glass. 
I know for years we used to store "other" stuff in plastic bags, it was just the norm. But now days we know the glass jars are way better for keeping smell down and freshness in.
Makes sense. Maybe this is a better way to store eggs. I'm on it! Just hope I dont get a bunch of broken jars in my freezer.


----------



## riverman

Erik said:


> You freeze stuff in glass jars? I've never tried that. Always used plastic containers.
> I got to thinking after seeing your pic, I bet glass jars would work good for storing eggs. I've just for some reason thought it wasn't a good idea to freeze stuff in glass.
> I know for years we used to store "other" stuff in plastic bags, it was just the norm. But now days we know the glass jars are way better for keeping smell down and freshness in.
> Makes sense. Maybe this is a better way to store eggs. I'm on it! Just hope I dont get a bunch of broken jars in my freezer.


. You can vacuum seal the jars so no air is in the jar and no air can get into the jar unless the seal breaks


----------



## ajkulish

Only downside of jars is you cant suck the air out before putting the lid on, not a huge deal but I like little air in my bag.

I finished my king season this past weekend too. Couldnt believe the fish were still loaded where we found them on labor day. Had an even harder time believing we were catching fish as chrome as we were in October. Tight skeins, pink meat, and even shot some grouse and woodcock in the same trip. Talk about a camp dinner. Would post pics but im sure someone would be able to identify the spot we were lucky enough to have to ourselves this weekend.

Bobber down!


----------



## riverman

How to Vacuum Seal Mason Jars for Easy Food Storage - Rooted Revival


Learn how to easily vacuum seal Mason jars! Vacuum sealing jars of fresh or dried food will protect and keep your food fresher for longer!




rootedrevival.com


----------



## Ojh

Well, we're back home after fishing the BigM from Sept 17th thru to Saturday. What a great time, we boated fish most days, lost a possible PB'r last Friday evening, C&R'd a PB Pike, he really was a beautiful fish and was glad he wasn't hurt in the hookup, just the tail hook going thru the fleshy part of his lower jaw and I actually saw him jumping later that evening. I didn't do any spawn fishing this year, I just worked my casting stick and had one evening where I went 3 for 5 in an hour; my fishing buddy would go from lures to bobbers depending on the current & holes, another friend would join him from time to time - exactly what good fishing is all about. The weather the 1st week was overly warm, not right fishing salmon in a tee shirt, the 2nd week it poured rain and the river had to rise about 6" that brought in nice fresh fish and you had to relearn the holes and the river. I spent the last day with my steelhead rod without any luck, the water was still high, warm and the steelhead hadn't showed up yet, maybe I'll be able to come back for a few days in November.
We made some new friends on the river, spent time with old ones swapping lies, made 5 cases of pear jam and a freezer full of salmon fillets to throw on the griddle - life is good.
See you next year, take care, Oj


----------



## PokeTheBear

ajkulish said:


> Only downside of jars is you cant suck the air out before putting the lid on, not a huge deal but I like little air in my bag.
> 
> I finished my king season this past weekend too. Couldnt believe the fish were still loaded where we found them on labor day. Had an even harder time believing we were catching fish as chrome as we were in October. Tight skeins, pink meat, and even shot some grouse and woodcock in the same trip. Talk about a camp dinner. Would post pics but im sure someone would be able to identify the spot we were lucky enough to have to ourselves this weekend.
> 
> Bobber down!


Can easily seal jars:

Amazon.com: Mason Jar Vacuum Sealer Kit, Jar Sealer Set Compatible With FoodSaver Vacuum Sealer,Mason Jar Sealer with Accessory Hose for Regular and Wide Mouth Mason Jars Food Storage,with 4 pices Vacuum Food Bags: Home & Kitchen


----------



## bansheejoel

PokeTheBear said:


> Can easily seal jars:
> 
> Amazon.com: Mason Jar Vacuum Sealer Kit, Jar Sealer Set Compatible With FoodSaver Vacuum Sealer,Mason Jar Sealer with Accessory Hose for Regular and Wide Mouth Mason Jars Food Storage,with 4 pices Vacuum Food Bags: Home & Kitchen


looks more like a ***** pump than a jar sealer, probably works just as crappy too.


----------



## Ojh

An old buddy would light a small piece of paper on fire inside the canning jar, screw the lid on and the fire would burn off the oxygen and seal the lid. He was an old SteelHead guy and that was how he'd seal his loose eggs. I never tried it but remember him and others in the camp doing it back before the vacuum packers etc came along.


----------



## cowboy48098

After 30 years of Salmon fishing it never gets old. What a blast! Lots of people, lots of trash, but tons of fish.
I lost count of how many I landed. Definitely in the dozens and dozens upon dozens that got off. 
4 days with less than 12 hours of sleep I'm done for the King season. Onto Steelhead.

P.S. I did try out the purple sponge idea that somebody told me, but yeah...that didn't work. Everything caught on Nate's Baits.


----------



## Rando Wilson

I'll be darned! Cowboy does get out from behind the keyboard and fish every now and then. Just joking, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SkunkCity

Nice fish, Cowboy!


----------



## Rando Wilson

We had our annual salmon camp and "fished" fri-sat. Majority of the time was spent sitting round the fire, getting plowed and stuffing our faces with food. Everyone that actually fished caught some. A few even targeted trout but that bite seemed to be off. Probably just too many food options flowing down the river right now. I never touched my waders but caught a whistle trout on a crawler and set rod amd called it good. All i needed was one picture of me with a fish to show the wife that i didn't spend the entire weekend at a strip club. Seemed to be plenty of fish around and in decent shape but nothing i would eat. Sad thing is i didnt regret not hunting bow opener. Good luck guys


----------



## riverman

cowboy48098 said:


> View attachment 857777
> 
> After 30 years of Salmon fishing it never gets old. What a blast! Lots of people, lots of trash, but tons of fish.
> I lost count of how many I landed. Definitely in the dozens and dozens upon dozens that got off.
> 4 days with less than 12 hours of sleep I'm done for the King season. Onto Steelhead.
> 
> P.S. I did try out the purple sponge idea that somebody told me, but yeah...that didn't work. Everything caught on Nate's Baits.
> View attachment 857778
> 
> View attachment 857776
> 
> View attachment 857775


Your face on some “wanted” posters from the old west? Lol


----------



## cowboy48098

Rando Wilson said:


> I'll be darned! Cowboy does get out from behind the keyboard and fish every now and then. Just joking, thanks for sharing.


I wish I got more time to fish. What can I say. I get excited when Salmon season arrives.


----------



## cowboy48098

riverman said:


> Your face on some “wanted” posters from the old west? Lol


No. I just don't want somebody to notice me when I do get to fish. Then they might complain to me about something I said and I don't want drama when I fish, if I want drama I'd just watch the news.


----------



## riverman

cowboy48098 said:


> No. I just don't want somebody to notice me when I do get to fish. Then they might complain to me about something I said and I don't want drama when I fish, if I want drama I'd just watch the news.


Grow a pair cowboy. Fisherman and testosterone go hand and hand. You really want to see levels of t off the scale hang around a half dozen guides shooting the ****. No negative at all in my comment to them but you have to believe in your ability, and have the swagger to back it up!!


----------



## Macs13

cowboy48098 said:


> No. I just don't want somebody to notice me when I do get to fish. Then they might complain to me about something I said and I don't want drama when I fish, if I want drama I'd just watch the news.


You're abrasive af, but I assure you that a fair number of people on here despise me and I still post my beautiful mug.  I've run into guys on rivers here and in Ohio that know me from M-S and Fishbrain. 

Don't be scared, buddy. Cowboy up. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Rando Wilson

Macs13 said:


> You're abrasive af, but I assure you that a fair number of people on here despise me and I still post my beautiful mug.  I've run into guys on rivers here and in Ohio that know me from M-S and Fishbrain.
> 
> Don't be scared, buddy. Cowboy up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Well, lets be honest Macs... You have a fairly aaaaa unique and recognizable face.


----------



## cowboy48098

Macs13 said:


> You're abrasive af, but I assure you that a fair number of people on here despise me and I still post my beautiful mug.  I've run into guys on rivers here and in Ohio that know me from M-S and Fishbrain.
> 
> Don't be scared, buddy. Cowboy up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


So I say it as I believe fit.... So what. 
I don't mean no harm to anybody. That's just who I am. 
You'll know me when you meet me. There is no need to post my pic. I mean what's the point?


----------



## cowboy48098

Gabe T said:


> Fresh lookin hen for this time of year!!


You going to hit up the Clinton this year? I figure once the fake Cider Mill crowd goes away I'll move in.


----------



## Gabe T

cowboy48098 said:


> You going to hit up the Clinton this year? I figure once the fake Cider Mill crowd goes away I'll move in.


Lol I live like 3 minutes from yates, but the Clinton friggin hates me, even with bags of fresh eggs it’s usually like 8 hours of fishing for a bobber down for me let alone a fish
But the temptation to try will take over pretty soon 😂😂


----------



## Gabe T

SkunkCity said:


> Still some nicer fish entering systems. Rough day for me as I snapped my Lamiglas Redline for the second time. I would not recommend this rod.
> View attachment 858069
> 
> View attachment 858070


Sucks to hear about your rod
Just got a brand new okuma guide pro select 10”6 m I’m gonna be trying out after my lami got stolen from me at st joes when I was skam slammin in july, let’s see how long it lasts lol


----------



## cowboy48098

Gabe T said:


> Lol I live like 3 minutes from yates, but the Clinton friggin hates me, even with bags of fresh eggs it’s usually like 8 hours of fishing for a bobber down for me let alone a fish
> But the temptation to try will take over pretty soon 😂😂


So do I. I'm only a mile from Yates and I got a brand new G Loomis UL with a bunch of Hot N Tots that I'm dying to use.
I never had no luck there either, but it's the closest chance at a Steel without driving 3.5 hours I got.


----------



## Gabe T

cowboy48098 said:


> So do I. I'm only a mile from Yates and I got a brand new G Loomis UL with a bunch of Hot N Tots that I'm dying to use.
> I never had no luck there either, but it's the closest chance at a Steel without driving 3.5 hours I got.


3.5 hours?!
Pm sent homie


----------



## Rando Wilson

SkunkCity said:


> Still some nicer fish entering systems. Rough day for me as I snapped my Lamiglas Redline for the second time. I would not recommend this rod.
> View attachment 858069
> 
> View attachment 858070


Nice looking fish. Good luck with the rod return. Haven't heard much good about lamiglas lately.


----------



## cowboy48098

Gabe T said:


> 3.5 hours?!
> Pm sent homie


Yeah 3.5 hours to the Big M from here.


----------



## SkunkCity

Rando Wilson said:


> Nice looking fish. Good luck with the rod return. Haven't hear much good about lamiglas lately.


Thanks man. I’ve worked with Lamiglas before and their customer service is terrible. I’ll probably never get another Lamiglas rod again.


----------



## Gabe T

SkunkCity said:


> Thanks man. I’ve worked with Lamiglas before and their customer service is terrible. I’ll probably never get another Lamiglas rod again.


That stinks, that x-11 I had was my steelies float rod for like 3 years, never even had a guide bend on it.
Although I’ve never dealt with their customer service b4 lol
I lose most of my rods by dropping them in the water ☠


----------



## SkunkCity

Gabe T said:


> That stinks, that x-11 I had was my steelies float rod for like 3 years, never even had a guide bend on it.
> Although I’ve never dealt with their customer service b4 lol
> I lose most of my rods by dropping them in the water ☠


😂😂😂The X-11 is a good rod. Definitely a better rod than the Redline. I have that and a Closer but I’m really like the Nova rod I got last spring.


----------



## Raeshelle Burt

Gabe T said:


> That stinks, that x-11 I had was my steelies float rod for like 3 years, never even had a guide bend on it.
> Although I’ve never dealt with their customer service b4 lol
> I lose most of my rods by dropping them in the water ☠


ya we are using 8.5 medium heavy x11s did well for us


----------



## nighttime

That centerspin fights em good, but I’ve broke one and repaired second one twice lol. Although it kicked some fishes butt this year it’s just a back up. 
i love my closer 10-20 for things kings, lean on them pretty hard and been trusty for few hundred fish now. 

when lamiglas exploded 8-10 years ago service was pretty darn good, it has went down hill since. I know they’ve had a hard time keeping employees.
So many options when it comes to fishing rods, pick a budget and do your research


----------



## Mr Burgundy

nighttime said:


> That centerspin fights em good, but I’ve broke one and repaired second one twice lol. Although it kicked some fishes butt this year it’s just a back up.
> i love my closer 10-20 for things kings, lean on them pretty hard and been trusty for few hundred fish now.
> 
> when lamiglas exploded 8-10 years ago service was pretty darn good, it has went down hill since. I know they’ve had a hard time keeping employees.
> So many options when it comes to fishing rods, pick a budget and do your research


Don't have a budget works best!! Lol


----------



## Raeshelle Burt

nighttime said:


> That centerspin fights em good, but I’ve broke one and repaired second one twice lol. Although it kicked some fishes butt this year it’s just a back up.
> i love my closer 10-20 for things kings, lean on them pretty hard and been trusty for few hundred fish now.
> 
> when lamiglas exploded 8-10 years ago service was pretty darn good, it has went down hill since. I know they’ve had a hard time keeping employees.
> So many options when it comes to fishing rods, pick a budget and do your research


like my fugly stick too just so dang heavy


----------



## nighttime

Gabe T said:


> Lol I live like 3 minutes from yates, but the Clinton friggin hates me, even with bags of fresh eggs it’s usually like 8 hours of fishing for a bobber down for me let alone a fish
> But the temptation to try will take over pretty soon 😂😂


Stick to lures till water cools around 45 but below 40 spawn is best coming into winter. Wax warms are great too. Lures will catch fish through winter but at one point bait shines. Also covering water probably best opportunity. Great way to key in on water also. Spinners, tots, flicker shads, square bills, all do well. Skip beads till spring,


----------



## nighttime

Raeshelle Burt said:


> like my fugly stick too just so dang heavy


I definitely like lighter but I’ve had several trusty ugly sticks. I also had several riversiders which are much lighter. Cost effective and gets the job done.




Mr Burgundy said:


> Don't have a budget works best!! Lol



I’d say I save money building but I always want/ need another tool!!


----------



## cowboy48098

SkunkCity said:


> Still some nicer fish entering systems. Rough day for me as I snapped my Lamiglas Redline for the second time. I would not recommend this rod.
> View attachment 858069
> 
> View attachment 858070


That sucks! I almost bought one of those too, but everything I heard was they break, so I stuck with old Okuma.


----------



## westsidepolack

SkunkCity said:


> Still some nicer fish entering systems. Rough day for me as I snapped my Lamiglas Redline for the second time. I would not recommend this rod.
> View attachment 858069
> 
> View attachment 858070


I have a m/h redline that i use for kings. I have a m/l that i use for steelhead. I also have a fenwick hmx m for both. My buddy has busted a couple of m/l redlines on kings. My m/h redline has been good so far... But this is only year 3 for it. Lamiglas takes a while to replace your rods. Fenwick has a pretty good warranty and the one i busted earlier this year was replaced in like 3 weeks. Sucks breaking a rod. I feel your pain.


----------



## riverman

From pappys fb page of some Ohio men’s catch!!!


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

Gabe T said:


> 3.5 hours?!
> Pm sent homie


Would you mind shooting me a PM as well? 👏


----------



## TK81

Raeshelle Burt said:


> i see any brands ud reccomend


Any "discount" flies you see online will be on garbage hooks. I bought some myself many years ago. Never again. I think they were from "The Fly Depot" or something like that.

Spend some time and learn to tie a few very basic patterns. Buy good hooks. I like Daiichi egg hooks. Take a walk through Hobby Lobby or Michaels. All kinds of good stuff cheap, including foam balls the same size as steelhead and salmon eggs. Google "glue eggs". Those are easy, too. I have also caught a lot of fish on Mister Twister Exude plastic eggs.











Black stones, Egg Sucking Leaches, and egg flies are all you need.


----------



## Raeshelle Burt

ya i will this winter for now think these would work. look really cool


----------



## PunyTrout

Raeshelle Burt said:


> ya i will this winter for now think these would work. look really cool
> View attachment 860139



The hook used to tie that fly is a Tiemco 2457.

Aka scud hook. Size 4 thru 8 is good. Size 6 is perfect.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Very successful kang thang thread this year. Tnks to all who contributed!!


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

Mr Burgundy said:


> Very successful kang thang thread this year. Tnks to all who contributed!!


One of my go-to reads every morning before work along with the news!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I enjoyed this year's discussions.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Agreed. Pretty good thread this year. Was a hell of a year on the river. Went to Tippy yesterday with the gf to see some fall color along the way and kind of soak up this year's salmon season. Had a couple beers on the shore and shared some of our favorite memories as we sat and watched the circus. Already thinking about next September. Now it's time to focus on some deer hunting and chromer fish .

I hope everyone has a great rest of the fall season!


----------



## cowboy48098

Oh yeah...great discussions. Till next year Riverman! LOL


----------



## riverman




----------



## michcats

It was exciting for sure!!!! See you guys on the hard water woop woop!!!


----------



## Raeshelle Burt

at shupac right now gonna go back one more time this week to try and get a few more steel or a fresh king if im lucky


----------



## cowboy48098

riverman said:


> View attachment 860354


That's hilarious!  "You're killing me smalls."


----------



## mpolander

Went to brethren for 3 days with my sons and brought back 31 kings. Had good luck with rubber spawn and pink soft beads right on the hook. There are a ton of fish in the river after all of the rain.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel

mpolander said:


> Went to brethren for 3 days with my sons and brought back 31 kings. Had good luck with rubber spawn and pink soft beads right on the hook. There are a ton of fish in the river after all of the rain.


Is there still a **** ton of guys fishing up there or is the salmon crowd starting to die down now?


----------



## Bob Hunter

Raeshelle Burt said:


> got my first steelie of the year 27 inches my brother did the same very beautiful but cold up here on the manistee arrived on river at 230 am and it was game on all morning with kings again orange beads and flies.
> 
> also had the displeasure at 645 after getting our 2 chromes of having a river guide in a red drift boat decide it was more than ok to drop anchor 90 degrees straight in front of us while 2 other boats had no problem fishing to our right and left giving us the courtesy fisherman usually give and give back to eachother.
> 
> for 2 hours id say this so called guide did nothing but stare at their phone while the two idiots who paid him casted lines lol. on about my 4th fish and 2nd lost steelie i snagged one of these idiots lines. guide yells out some choice words to me i reply with my own before moron finally hammers down river making massive wake for me on shore and 4 boats in proximitym i quoted arnold from the terminator a few times while the other boaters and i just laughed.
> 
> cant believe some of these people are guides and cant even follow simple respect for others while on the river.


Red Wooldridge with a windshield?


----------



## rippin lip

Bob Hunter said:


> Red Wooldridge with a windshield?


His words were red “drift boat”. One of the guides I know that fishes out a red wool ridge with a windshield works hard to put his clients on fish. Most of the time he’s booing stretches of river not anchored up in front of bankies.


----------



## mpolander

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Is there still a **** ton of guys fishing up there or is the salmon crowd starting to die down now?


The weekends are still busy. The state park closed the fish cleaning station for the season. Seemed a little early to me.


----------



## Raeshelle Burt

rippin lip said:


> His words were red “drift boat”. One of the guides I know that fishes out a red wool ridge with a windshield works hard to put his clients on fish. Most of the time he’s booing stretches of river not anchored up in front of bankies.





rippin lip said:


> His words were red “drift boat”. One of the guides I know that fishes out a red wool ridge with a windshield works hard to put his clients on fish. Most of the time he’s booing stretches of river not anchored up in front of bankies.



nauh it was some bum with a tiller motor not center council or.winshield doin pretty good here at shupac 7 so far bit battling a chest cold now so fishings on hold


----------

